# Wessex Fertility Part 7



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies



Love luck & sticky vibes

   

Natasha x


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Thank ladies for your   , I will let you know if we are lucky tomorrow.

E


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Morning Everyone,

Emma - I hope you get some good news this morning     

Merse - I am sure that your follow up last night did not go well under the circumstances but I do hope you got some answers especially why they put you through the pain, emotions and cost of EC as it would appear that your blood levels indicated it was not the right thing to do  

Well I have reached the 13 week mark, I feel so happy and relieved and i have my first NHS scan on Thursday so looking forward to that.

Hope everyone else is ok

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Tracey follow up is next week so still dreading it!!
Congrats on reaching 13 weeks and good luck for scan xxxxxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Merse - Sorry I thought it was yesterday   I hope you and DH are OK, I can imagine that your follow up is going to be very tough but you certainly need some answers.  Take care.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Tracey how was your scan? xxxxxx


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Guys  ,
Some of you may remember me from July/August time when I had my first failed cycle of IVF. Well I am back with a vengence and have a day 19 booked on the 8th November (my birthday!). My cysts have returned so I think they are going to aspirate them on my day 19 too so hopefully they won't come bac during tratment. This time round I am also going to be taking aspirin, steroids and clexane as tests show I have high natural Killer cells.

Merse - Sorry to hear of all your problems. Hopefully they can come up with a solution. As someone mentioned before, perhaps you need a laparoscopy to remove some of the scar tissue. I have had 6 in the last 18 months and they aren't that bad.

Emma - Hope everything went OK with ET today.

Tracey - so glad everything is going well with the pregnancy. Bit weird for me to see as my test date was one day behind you. Never mind fingers crossed this time!

Salsera - Remain positive. Time does fly by. I had to wait almost 6 months for my first treatment due to recurring cyst problems. Frustrating but hopefully it will work out in the end.

Witters - Hope the twinnies ar doing well!

Hello to everyone else.

Snic
x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Snic - Wow going again already good on you and it is brilliant that they are happy to give you the aspirin, steroids and clexane.  Hopefully as it is going to be on your birthday that will be a good omen for you.  Can not wait to hear all about your progress.

Merse - It is not till tomorrow hun, although wish it was today can't wait to see my bean again.

Emma - Hope your ET went OK today.

Hi to everyone else, it has gone a bit quiet on here at the moment.

Tracey XXX


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Good luck for tomorrow Tracey, let us know how you got on. 

The Wessex weren't keen for me to do the immune tests but I had them done with Mr ******* in London. I am glad I did not wait until another 2 failed IVFs as the tests showed I had the NKCs and he said that really affects implantation. The Wessex has said they don't agree with Immune therapy but with a slight change in my programme they are happy for me to try it.

Sx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh good luck for tomorrow!! 
Hi snic wishing you tons of luck for this cycle xxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Tracey how was scan?
Em any news your end? 
Hi to everyone else xxxxxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Morning everyone,

My scan yesterday went really well and I could not believe how clear it all was you could see its little nose and mouth and everything   and bean is now measuring 79.5mm.  It also looks as if my risk of Downs is low so really pleased about that although need to wait until all the blood results go through to get the exact risk.  It is really all started to be real especially as I have finally invested in some maternity trousers and they are great!!!

Hi to everyone else.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Tracey pleased all went well and you are now comfy in your new trousers!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Ho everyone
Just realised why this thread hasn't been appearing on my New Replies bit - it's cos I'd not posted!
Merse - hope your app goes/went positively (not sure when it was)

Tracey - glad to hear your scan went well. The nuchal was amazing for us too - such detail at just 13 wks (makes my blood boil when I think of the legitimate time for abortion!!!) It was the first time we heard D's heartbeat outloud too.

Emsypops - hope the 2ww isn't too long and cumbersome!

Take care all

Poll


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Me again
DH and I are 'toying' with the idea of ttc another (NO cash whatsoever - stoopid idea really) and have a few questions about FET but we don't want to have to pay £180 for an official consultation. I was wondering if anyone had (am I allowed to ask such a question online?) Doctor Ingamelles direct email address. If so, could you IM it to me?

Thanks so much

Poll


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey everyone!

I've been away, so trying to catch up a bit but too little time really.

Sofia, sorry to hear of your frustrations.  I just hope that for the nurses sake your paths don't cross in the near future!  Just think that you can get all the stressful Christmas shopping out the way and then start your treatment with a fresh enthusiasm.  I can only guess how many emotions are running through you right now...

Emma, good luck!  It sure has had the accelleration pushed down once the paperwork was all through!  Sticky thoughts!

Poll, I don't have her email direct I'm afraid.  All you could do is call her or write to her directly in the hope nobody else will open it.  FET's are far easier than fresh cycles.  Hopefully, when it works, your two children will kind of be twins!  How weird is that?!  Happy belated 2nd birthday to Daisy!

Snic, good luck!!

Merse, keep us posted!

Tracey, congrats on reaching your 2nd trimester and getting some comfy trousers!

We are all great.  We had a wonderful 2 weeks up in the Highlands.  Myles and Keilidh loved it, especially all the roaming sheep and cows!  They are true walkers now and even trying their running skills.  Really learning new things every day.  They can unscrew lids on bottles, worked out zips, lots of things that use such skills like that.  They are even starting to get useful, as I can ask them to go and get a certain thing and pass it to me.  It's great!  Any way, better go.  Hugs to all!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey, how is everyone getting on?

We are ok.  Keilidh is just getting over a virus, she had a lovely rash yesterday, I'm hoping it is gone this morning when she wakes up.  We had some underwater photography done at the weekend, they were both very good.  Looking forward to seeing how they have turned out!


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

for us this time.

Emma


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Emma,
So sorry to hear your news. I know how upsetting and frustrating it is. Best wishes to you and your DH.
Snix


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Emma,

So sorry to hear your news   Lots of hugs for you and your dh

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all well...


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Emma
So sorry to hear your news.

Take care of yourselves

Poll


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh, Emma   Very sorry to hear that.  Look after yourself...

Poll, I see in your siggy that you had a sad time too   Huge hugs to you too.  How is Daisy?


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Witters
D' s good. She's been a poorly girl - had pneumonia and was admitted to hospital at start of Oct - then this weekend had temps up to nearly 40 degrees. We thought it was going to be chickenpox as she's been in contact with it. My Mum has rushed down from Lincs to look after her but she's just had a stinking cold poor love. (Which I know have, am typing this from my bed - luckily D back at childminders' today so I'm having a rest!) 

Yep - miscarriage wasn't fun time - although as you can see I didn't actually do a test but myself and DH were convinced I was pg and the bleed I had was sooo diffferent from normal - doctor pretty much confirmed it from what I told him. Didn't really think too much about it at the time but then as AF was completely normal after that it sunk in - was sad about it last month. Still - first actual conception without Wessex support!

Sorry to hear you've had 'rashes' at your end! It's horrible when they're poorly isn't it.

Anyway - hi ho to everyone and huge hugs to those who need them

Poll


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sounds like everyone is going through it at the moment.  I hope you and Daisy get over your colds quickly.  As you say, in a way, well done as it certainly seems you managed a natural BFP!  Just very sorry to hear that it didn't stick around.  I wish you a sticky, successful quick TTC journey for number 2!!


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

Poll - I am so sorry to hear what you have been through, but at least it shows it was possible and you must be so pleased about that even though it ended the way it did and hopefully you will have some good news very soon     

Emma - So sorry to hear your news  

Snic - How are you doing.  How did your day 19 appointment go? you must be very close to starting to DR.

Witters - so pleased you had a good 2 weeks away.

Hope everyone is doing OK.  Everything is good with me, I have had my Nuchal scan results through and they have come back as low risk 1: 14802 which I am so pleased about.  Also have got my date through for my 20 week scan which is on the 19th December and have also booked a private sexing scan on the 8th so we know what flavour we are having, so 2 scans in 11 days  
Really beginning to believe it is happening now especially as my bump is getting bigger by the day especially by the evening.

Tracey XXX


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi guys

just wondered if i can join the wessex thread?

just had my first icsi tx there and got a bfp on the 21st nov    
we cant really believe it we have our first scan on the 10th dec i have everything crossed that there is at least one little heart beat !

Quite new to this forum so will keep reading and catch up with everyones news.

hi snic  it took me a while to work out it was u, u know how slow i am on these things!!!!

good luck everyone
big


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Morning everyone,

Stumpy - welcome, I am fairly new here too and everyone is lovely... Good luck for your scan on 10th, I hope it shows everything is all well and a nice healthy hb or two  

Just wanted to share some good news girls, appointments are finally through.. on 4th Dec dh is having an SA and on 5th we have our first consultant appointment, yippee   at long last........ so rollercoster here we come...

Hope everyone is well and recovered from colds etc....
Dh and I haven't been too well lately either  

Love to all, thinking of you all
xx
Sofía


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Welcome to the wessex thread Stumpy. It has taken you long enough  !! Fingers crossed for 10th Dec. Hopefuly you will see both I & P (you know what I mean).

Well I finally came on 6 days late with the mother of all AFs. I have to go for a blood test tomorrow to see if I have DR or not. As I have had absolutely no side effects I don't think I have but we will see. If not I expect to have another cyst aspirated this week and take it from there.

Salsera - Ace news, it must be exciting to get everything moving at long last.

Hi to everyone else. I have to go into a meeting so no time to chat.

Sx


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

cheers snic!!!  when r u around 4 coffee??


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Will no more when I get results back from Wessex tomorrow afternoon. Will let you know then but most probably Thurs or Frid if you are around.
Sx


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

good luck 4 tom will be thinking oy u will be at work 1st day back in 3 weeks!!!! so text me

sa


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi girls,

Just to let you know that our two appts this week have gone well.... Met Dr Sue Ingamells yesterday and that was great.... she's so lovely...

Went through forms, dh's sa results, the whole process... got weighed and measured for height... had my transvaginal scan....we should be starting in Jan (fingers crossed) when my period comes I can phone so we can set up a Day 19 appt (this might be done on the phone instead of going to clinic due to our diff in getting days off to go there)... we can have some other bits done at st mary's hospital so we'll see how it all goes... Just wanted to share the preliminary good news  

Sarah - we'll have to arrange on a day when I might be going into clinic so we can meet up  

Hope you're all well...
xx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

It has gone so very quiet on here.

Sofia - Fantastic news that everything so far has gone so well and that you will be starting treatment in January it will be here before you know it.

Stumpy - Welcome, how are you, not long now till your scan.

Snic - Hi Hun how is it all going? would love to hear an update.

Hi to everyone else, Merse, Witters, Emma, Poll and everyone else out there, I hope everyone is doing oK.

Well I am doing OK although just getting over a UTI which has not been fun, but I have my sexing scan on Saturday, I am so excited I really cannot wait, DH and I both think it is a boy but I guess we will find out very soon.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sofia, sounds great!  Enjoy Christmas, as you will be very busy in the new year - and whole year hopefully   PM me when you are able to meet up, I am usually about, so any time will be fine with me 

Tracey, best of luck with finding out the gender!  I hope you have a bany that is co-operative


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi guys, some of you might remember me from last year but I have been very quiet for some time now.

Quick history - had 1st IVF at Wessex April '06, which resulted in conception of twins but lost them both at 1st scan, no heartbeats.  

2nd IVF - conceived naturally during DR, OHMIGOD! Having been told that I had completely blocked tubes (and seen this on the screen for myself!) this truly was a miracle. Sadly not one that lasted - we m/c at 6 1/2 weeks.

It took me another year to pluck up the courage to try again - in that time we moved house, dh and me both changed jobs, and I had a lap and dye to check my tubes (not good news - consultant really was utterly shocked that I'd conceived and said it was unlikely ever to happen again  ).

So in September we started again, with the wonderful Sue holding our hands all the way - it was a horrendously stressful cycle and for one reason and another I ended up with only ONE embryo and a 15% chance of conception. However, truly against all odds I'm now 11 1/2 weeks pg!!!       

We had two m/c scares this time - I bled once before the 1st scan and then bled again heavily the day after the 1st scan which was horrendous. But been having regular scans since and baby's doing really well. Had a scan this morning and saw the four chambers of the heart, the spine, skull, fingers, toes, everything. It was mesmerizing.

Anyway, that's my news. Haven't had a chance to catch up with the thread and see what everyone else is doing but hope that all is well. 

love for now

cjd
xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey, CJD, welcome back!  So happy to hear that you are posting exciting news!  Many congratulations!  Hope to follow the rest of your pregnancy right through to your delivery and beyond!  Hope the new jobs are treating you and DH well


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Salsera,
Looks like we will be cycling together, I am starting to down reg at end of Jan, assuming AF plays niceley!!!

Love 
Emma


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Just to ley you know the scan this morning went really well and we are having a little boy, we are so pleased and happy.

Hi CJD  - I don't think we have chatted before but I am so pleased that you have got such wonderful news, it looks like we will be having a few more Wessex babies on here during 2008 and hopefully lots more will join us.

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend.

Tracey XXX


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Ho 
Just a quick ping - to say a huge congratulations to cjd - you look after yourself m'dear! So pleased for you.

Tracey - congratulations on the scan - enjoy all your preparations for your boy!

Poll


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

CJD - Congrats and wishing you all the very best.. hope to keep hearing every step of the way through to delivery etc 

Emma- hiya, great news, we can try to keep each other sane eh? I'm excited and nervous when I think about it...  how about you?

Tracey - glad to hear all is well and a little boy... lovely 

Hiya Poll, Witters, Stumpy and everyone else... hope you're all having a good weekend...


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

That is brilliant news CJD. Fingers crossed the rest of the pregnancy will go smoothly.

Stumpy - Good luck for the scan this afternoon, I will be thinking of you.

Tracey - Wow, a boy! You must be over the moon.

Hi to everyone else.

I am eventually having EC on Thursday after responding really slowly to puregon 350.

Sx


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Good luck for Thurs snic


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi everyone, thank you so much for all your good wishes. I'm 12 weeks on Wednesday which is a real milestone for me. Only just beginning to sink in really!

Poll, I was so sorry to hear about your m/c - it's so devastating when you finally achieve that long-awaited natural conception only to have it snatched away so quickly.  

Witters, your twins are looking gorgeous - can't believe how fast they've grown (that's such an old lady thing to say!!  ). You must be loving it!

Best wishes to everyone still cycling,

love and hugs

cjd
xxx


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi all 

just a quick one to say hello and hope you are all doing well.

I had my first scan today and there was one little baby and a flickering heartbeat i cant believe it i feel so blessed baby measures all of 11mm!!! and everything looks good.

lots of love to everyone will try and keep up with u guys alittle more

snic  good luck i am wishing on my lucky star for you

take care
love sa
x


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Congratulations Stumpy, it's a wonderful feeling isn't it?

best wishes for a healthy pregnancy from here on in,

love

cjd
xxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Stumpy that is excellant news congratulations you must be so happy.

Snic - Wishing you lots of luck with your EC on Thursday, I really hope it goes weel for you.

Hi to everyone else.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

stumpy - that's great news... all the best for a healthy pgcy   must have been so great to see little heartbeat and everything.... awww... gives you a warm feeling inside.....  

Hi to everyone else...

xx
Sofía


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi all,

Thanks for your messages i still cant really believe it, i have another scan booked for christmas eve so cant wait for that one !!!

will keep you updated

Hope everyone else is well and everything is going ok

not long now snic everything is crossed!

must dash christmas shopping is calling to get finished!!

take care everyone
thanks again
love sa
xx


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I hope that you've all had a great xmas....

Stumpy - how did your scan on xmas eve go?

As for me I have my day 19 appt on 4th Jan so not long to go and the rollercoaster starts....   I'm getting my drugs delivered to work place on 3rd so not long till I get started.

Xmas was nice but I found that it was a bit fast... in no time I was back at work as normal... oh well... just glad it's the weekend...

Anyway, thinking of you all.. Hope you're all well.. It's been very quiet in here lately...

xx
Sofia


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi all
just though i would give you all a quick update, i had my scan on Xmas eve and all was well baby fine growing nicely, then out of the blue yesterday i started bleeding went to a&e who were not helpful couldn't sort out a scan luckily i had spoken to sue at the Wessex who booked us in for a scan this am.

I am pleased to say all is well baby is fine  and waved to us today on screen looks like a bleed from behind the placenta so to rest this week, another week of hubby waiting on me  how lovely!!!!!

Well, i hope you all had a lovely Christmas and a happy new year to everyone have a good evening and will speak more in the new year.

love
sa


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Stumpy - glad all is well, esp after that scare  

Happy New Year to everyone and I hope that in 2008 many more of us are blessed with beautiful babies   All the best wishes for everyone for the new year...

xx
Sofia


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Morning Everyone,

I hope you all had a lovely Christmas and New Year.

Sofia - Wow not long to go now how exciting, how are you feeling about it all?

Stumpy - I am so pleased everything is looking good but that must have been quite a shock for you to suddenly have a bleed when everything was going so well.

Hi to everyone else and as Sofia said heres to lots more Wessex babies during 2008.

Tracey XXX


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi Ladies, I am new to this thread and normally post on the single ladies board. I have an appointment next wed at the Wessex to talk about donor IUI - I have just turned 36, single and panicking about time running out for me!!  I live in the southampton area so chose the wessex for that reason even though they don't treat many single women and they don't do many IUI treatments. I just wanted to ask you what the clinic is like? Are the consultants, nurses etc nice? Just want a bit of reassurance really! originally I had an appointment at the london womens clinic but was worried about constant travelling up to london as I am in a job where I can't take an awful lot of time off! Any of your comments would be welcome! 

Lovely to read of so many success stories from this clinic, thanks kylecatxxx


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Just wanted to reassure you about the clinic. Although I have had two IVF failures (I am complicated) I am going back to The Wessex for a third time as soon as I can. I think all the staff are brilliant from the receptionist through to the consultants, they are very accomodating and have nothing but praise for all of them. I know others have been more successful but I can honestly say I haven't heard anything bad about the clinic!!!

Good luck with the IUI
Snic
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

kylecat said:


> Hi Ladies, I am new to this thread and normally post on the single ladies board. I have an appointment next wed at the Wessex to talk about donor IUI - I have just turned 36, single and panicking about time running out for me!!  I live in the southampton area so chose the wessex for that reason even though they don't treat many single women and they don't do many IUI treatments. I just wanted to ask you what the clinic is like? Are the consultants, nurses etc nice? Just want a bit of reassurance really! originally I had an appointment at the london womens clinic but was worried about constant travelling up to london as I am in a job where I can't take an awful lot of time off! Any of your comments would be welcome!
> 
> Lovely to read of so many success stories from this clinic, thanks kylecatxxx


Hi kylecat

I've not had a look but you may want to have a quick read of the Clinic Review board as you might find there are some member reviews of Wessex clinic on there...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=139.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good luck today Sofia!!   This is day 1 of mummyhood for you, I'm sure!!!

Kylecat, welcome!  The Wessex is a great clinic!  I did suffer from OHSS badly which personally, we did feel could have been avoided.  In real life, these unfortunate situations do occur, but it is the follow up that is important.  What is done is done after all.  Sue Ingumels is THE lady!  She restored all my faith back into the clinic and it was her who put Myles and Keilidh back where they belong so I am truely and ever greatful to her.  The rest of the team are all very helpful.  Even if they personally can't help with your questions, they know who can and will pass your message on so they can help you.  Living in Southampton, there definately is no reason for you to have to travel to London every appointment!  I wish you every success with your treatment.  As you can see, I am a success story out of many on this thread.  I am positive that there will be many more joining us too this year!


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Thankyou witter, snic and natasha for your positive comments about the wessex - it was very kind of you to take the time to answer my query   I have my appointment next wed and although I don't think they treat many single women, I am sure they will do their best to help me. It is also a lot off my mind as I wasnt looking forward to travelling up to London!  

Thanks again kylecatxx


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks Sarah - I am pretty excited about it.... When we went into Wessex yesterday there was a couple with their lovely little twins... so cute.. lovely to see success up close and personal 
Start Provera tomorrow   then jabbing on Tues..... ooooh........ here we go.... journey to becoming parents   very exciting.......
Hope everyone's having a good weekend..
xx
Sofia


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Sofia,
Hope the jabbing went Ok today, I promise it gets easier.  I will be joining you on 23rd when we start again, so you never know we may bump into each other at the clinic  

I have my day 19 appt on 16th, a bit early, but it was the oly date I could do.

take care

Emma


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks Emma - yep all went ok.. It was more the thought of that 1st one.... knew I'd be ok once it was done... Boy does it sting and then itch...  mind you knew what to expect as Witters had already forewarned me thank goodness... I'll be fine from now on... didn't expect to be getting symptoms so soon though, I had thought it might take a few days.. I have however felt a couple of hot flushes already today and a bit woozy.... tis all fun and for a good cause though  
oooh exciting you're getting started again soon, so we'll be pretty close buddies then... would be nice if one of our appts coincide..... 16th might be a bit close though... I would imagine I'd be getting AF around then and calling for the day 4 bloods appt.......

Hope everyone else is well  

bbs

Sofía


----------



## Honeysuckle (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi to all.  Please can I join you all again?  

Just to re cap, DH and I had our first IVF last year, which unfortunately ended in a BFN.  It has taken me a little while to feel strong enough to try again.  However New Year, new start etc etc.  I have just booked my day 19 appt, which is on 29th January.  Anyone else starting the roller-coaster for the first time or again like me around this time?  It would be lovely to hear from you.  I don't know how I feel really.  I go from feeling really positive to really upset that we have got to go through all of this again.  I have altered our lifestyles so much, eating healthily, no drinking, no smoking (not that I ever did that ), and changing my job so that it is less stressful.  So that we can give this our best shot.  Although this is our second go, this will also be our last too.  I have been lurking all this time, and it has been amazing to see some success stories recently.

My final word ( for the moment ) must go to Veitchy.  Our first cycles coincided last time, and I am so  pleased to see you that you were brave enough to try again, and that you are now pregnant.  It gives me hope!  Congratulations hunny - your bump looks fab! xxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Natz - It is great to hear from you again.  I am so pleased you now feel ready to go again and it sounds as if you have done everything possible to ensure that you get the best chance of getting your BFP this time.  I really hope your day 19th does well at the end of the month and I can not wait to hear how things go.

Sofia - How is it all going are you getting lots of hot flushes? hope other than that you are doing ok.

Emma - you will be off soon as well, I can not wait to hear how things go for you.

Hi to everyone else I hope you are all ok. I am doing alright although I have developed gestational diabetes but hope to be able to control it through diet and the good thing is I get more scans so more chances to see my little man (we have decided on a name now - Matthew).

Hope with all the people going through treatments in the next few weeks we will see lots more activity on this board again.

Tracey XXX


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Tracey - just a quick one to say 'Oh my What a bump!'

I wasn't bigger than that when D was born - is it definitely only one!!?

Hi to everyone undergoing treatment. Hi to Nat - best of luck

Poll


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Hiya girls

Tracey - yep, all going well, hot flushes, headaches, shoulder pain, bit of rash on chest area if I get too hot (in the evenings only), shortness of breath (latest one) a little... all's good, I guess it means the 'drugs' are doing something eh? Sorry to hear on the gestational diabetes   I hope it's not too bad and @ least you've seen a positive in that they are looking after you, scanning you more etc.... Lovely name Matthew   bump pic is lovely... can't believe that says 23wks already....

Hi Natz- great to have you here... I'm down regging at the mo   hope your day 19 goes OK....

Emma - your appt's next week isn't it? 16th... Wishing you all the luck for it  

Oh yeah another symptom is fuzzy brain... bit mushy...

Hi Poll - how r things with you?

How is everyone else?

xx
Sofia


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Oops Tracey - I've clearly missed a post where you said you had gestational diabetes - hence the size. I apologise profusely.

Still - it's a lovely bump. I spent a lot of time with bump envy myself cos I was only small.

Sofia - you sound like you're coping fairly well with the symptoms. Mushy brain is an interesting one

Poll


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi all, don't know if I'm in right place just want to know if anyone knows if wessex does the amh test as I'm under Mr golland at st Mary's and he doesn't .... my fhs is 29. so not good we've had 4 goes off iui without luck    I'm 36 and dh is 37 was going to look at ivf but really want to know if ive got any eggs ....... first hope someone who's her wessex girl can help ....
                            goodluck everybody
                              suzie-wong xxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Thought you may like to see some Christmas pics:


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

As always, they are so cute!
Snicx


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Awwww - they are lovely, thanks for sharing   both M&K are looking so grown up  

Susie-wong - sorry not a Q I can answer but hopefully someone can let you know... Otherwise is Mr Golland not able to let you know where it can be done? Or your GP refer you somewhere that it can? All the best of luck  

Hope everyone else is ok?

xx
Sofía


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Susie-wong, all  Ican suggest is to call Wessex directly.  They should beable to tell you if they can offer that test regardless if you are a patient yet.  I hope you journey is an easy, successful one!


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi there

Was just browsing on this post - it's taken me  a while to find my way around FF !!.

If you find out about the Amh thing I would love to know too - well actually am going for a follow up there tomorrow, and was planning to ask so I can let you know!!!

Hello to everyone else on this thread


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi guys,
Just a quick update, i definitely start D/r 25th, blood test on 4th feb, stimming on 5th and e/c 18th feb with transfer on 20th.

I know its not normal for them to be so precise at the Wessex, but i am quite constricte by my DH this time as he is not around a lot at the moment, so we have fixed everything, just have to hope AF plays ball.

Hope everyone is doing well and Sofia that you are coping with the nasty jabs, my drugs arrive on Friday, fridge is ready and waiting.

take care all

Love
Emma


----------



## Honeysuckle (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi girls,  Thanks for all your messages!  Firstly 'Witters' your children are very cute!  

Emsypoops, those dates are very precise!  How exciting!  Our cycles could be quite similar!

Anyway, my day 19 appt is now Monday Jan 28th (due to DH  work commitments).  My question is when do I get the call about the drugs being delivered?  I am sure last time I had the drugs ages before my appt!  I just cant remember!  Should I be worried that I haven't had  call yet?  Any advise girls?


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

I start on Wed and drugs arrive Friday, I was told by ferrings they have a bit of a backlog at the moment, so dont worry too much.

E


----------



## Honeysuckle (Aug 31, 2006)

Thank u


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi ladies,
Wow - there are a lot of us Wessex's aren't there? i had no idea this thread was here...
I've got my day 19 appt tomorrow - Fri 18th (but actual Day 19 is Sunday) - so starting DR on Tues 22nd...
i see there are a few of us DR'ing at the same time.
Just wanted to wish you all luck on you tx in 08 - i hope that we can up the statistics!!!!
Hopefully "bump" into you soon...

L.O.L
LottieG


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi everyone! Lovely to read everyone's stories - seems to be busy at this clinic at the moment. You may remember I posted a couple of weeks ago. I'm a single woman panicking about my body clock ticking!! and I am intending to have a few goes at donor IUI at the wessex. I had a consultation last wed and I was seen by a lovely lady called sue (the consultant) and margaret, the donor IUI nurse. I was very impressed with the clinic and feel happy that I dont have to keep travelling up and down to London.

Just wondered if any of you had had the hycosy proceedure there? I am due to have it next week and feeling quite worried! I think Sue, the consultant will be doing it. Any thoughts would be gratefully received!! 

Good luck everyone 

Kylecatxx


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi all,

sorry not been around much after my last bleed settled down it all kicked off again,was found to have a bigger retroplacental bleed so back to the old trustee sofa!!  well had my 12 weeks scan on nhs on tue and baby is llooking fine and they can not find the bleed anymore even though still bleeding on and off but has settled down alot this week sorry if tmi!!!!
I am stating to feel a little more confident about the pregnancy now, baby has survived with nearly a month of bleding so am hoping that all will continue fine.

I see lots odf you are down regging, good luck!!! wont be long til you are stimulating and see those lovely big follies!

Take care wuill pop by again soon

sarah
xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Glad to hear all is great with baby Stumpy!  I had lots of bleeding throughout my pregnancy too, al though many short bursts of it rather than a long time.  They never found out the reason behind it, but all was fine in the end.  I can totally appreciate how scary it is though, I still very vividly remember those first views of them when I read that someone like you is bleeding.  Onwards and upwards now though 

Good luck to everyone currently on treatment!  I am behind you every step of the way!!!


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

Thank witters, that reassuring to know that you bleed too and everything worked out fantastic with those two adorable children. I hope all settles and thanks again
sa
xx


----------



## Honeysuckle (Aug 31, 2006)

Please help!  My drugs still haven't arrived.    I rang Ferring yesterday, and they told me that they have received the order from The Wessex, but that they would "call me later" as they were working on a day to day schedule.  They don't deliver on a Monday either and my appt is Monday. It is also very difficult for me to take and make private calls at work - so I may miss them, when they do call. I am going to ring them tomorrow again, but really worried that they won't arrive in time!  Am I panicking too much or should I get assertive with them tomorrow as they have my order.?


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Natz, when is your actual day 19?

I wouldnt worry too much, if they havent arrived in time, the first 2 days are just a prover tablet each day and the wessex can give you those form their stock if they need to.  I panicked a bit about mine and spoke to the Wessex about it, however it was all fine in the end.  I am sure you will probably be imilar to me and receive them on Friday after a call tomorrow.

Chin up, plase dont worry about it as I am sure it will be OK.

Emma


----------



## Honeysuckle (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for your message.  what you say is very true I suppose.  My day 19 appt is Tuesday, so I suppose that is another day's grace too.  Thank you for your response x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I hope you get your meds through soon Natz   I was going to say the same thing as Emma, the Wessex do carry limited stock, so they can help you out it it's a day or two late.  I remember after finding out I was pregnant and needed more meds as I had to coninue with them rather than stopping, and they gave me some from their stock to allow Ferrings some extra time.  Just keep in contact with them all the best you can and it will work out


----------



## Honeysuckle (Aug 31, 2006)

Thank you for your responses.  I did phone Ferring today.  They still asked me to phone back as they still said they were very busy.  Although when I explained that I was on a course for the next two days, and unable to take calls they did (eventually) agree to process my order today.  Delivery will be Friday.  I think I will feel a little less twitchy when they are here.  !!  Again, good luck to everyone else going through this madness x


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Natz- how's it going, any side effects from the drugs? let us know how you're getting on...

it's been very quiet in here recently... there must be quite a few of us going through treatment right now?

Stumpy- how's it going? hope all is well....

Emma- whereabouts are you in treatment?

Lottie - how's it going?

Anyone else?

As for me had 2nd scan today and follies growing but need to do a bit more... Mon I'll have my next scan and hopefully if all goes well next week's the week.. If all goes well Weds for EC and hopefully Fri fro ET... we shall see...
bruises on legs and tummy but it's all for a good cause eh? hope everyone's ok... have a good w/e...

xx
Sofia


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi sofia,

im fine thanks all going well and the bleeding has finally stopped!!!!!!!

how r u doing? Egg collection is coming round really quickly now for you, I just remember it all being the most scary but wonderful time, how you feeling about it all?

any news anyone?

Hope everyones treatment is going well, will  keep looking in to see how you are all doing im just sorting out the earlist possible time i can escape from work and start maternity leave!!!!!!!!!

love to everyone

sa
xx

take care all


----------



## Honeysuckle (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi girls,
Thanks for asking after me Salsera.  Not too many side effects so far.  Feel a little 'flushed' today, and my glands under my arms have swollen too.  A little weird, but just chilling out this evening, so cant grumble.  Only four days into things, so very early days. Any one else at this point?  The Wessex was ever so quiet this time when we were there.  It was weird to be back, although we had the same nurse as before who is really nice and that was very reassuring.  All take care x


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Stumpy - glad the bleeding's stopped it must just have worried you silly... glad all is going well... It is a good exciting time, a little scary at times but good..

Natz- which nurse do you normally see? I always thought the pain in the shoulder is a weird one... hot flushes you kinda expect (though not great of course when it does happen) lol.... hope your glands go down   injections going ok though? are you doing them in tummy or leg? I was worried when I first started that I wouldn't be able to do them but funny how quickly you just do it as kinda second nature.... lol

Hope everyone's chilling this w/e.... I know I am  

xx
Sofia


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Evening Everyone,

I hope you are all doing OK, sorry I have not been around for a while but it is great to see so many of you going through treatment at the moment I have a feeling we will be getting lots more BFP's very soon.

I had my 4D scan today and it was so brilliant can not believe how clear the pictures were, so emotional and little Matt was so well behaved although after a while he did hide behind his hands, think he had had enough  

Tracey XXX


----------



## Honeysuckle (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi Salsera - the nurse we see I am sure is called Frances ( she has gorgeous auburn hair - but not sure if thats her name!).  As for the injections, I do them in my tummy, as there is plenty of fat around the love handles after Christmas!  My husband has been doing the injections for me.  Although I tried to do one myself this morning and freaked out when the needle touched my skin!!  What a baby eh?!  I will have to try again tomorrow.  Tomorrow I have got to do it really early as going to an early meeting, which means I have to leave my house about 7am - Urgh!!  Glands seem to have gone down this morning, which is good.  Not sure about chilling, seemed to spend hours in Tesco yesterday buying lots of healthy food and lots of protein! Which is difficult when you are a vegetarian. Although not that difficult as managed to spend over £100.00!

Veitchy - so pleased all is going well for you!  Amazing scan x


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Natz- Frances is lovely, I've mostly dealt with her too... hope those jabs have got easier and you're not feeling too bad  

Tracey- aww so lovely, that pic you have looks amazing... am sure the 4d scans are just so amazing...

As for me, had EC this morning and all went well so now just a question of what happens over night (8 collected), god willing we get some fertilize so that all will be ok for Fri, we shall see...

Anyway good luck to everyone on treatment right now..
take it easy
xx
Sofia


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good luck to your 8 eggs and lots of sperm get together!  The worst physically is all over now, just out of your hands now and a different kind of worry starts.  You will be suprised at how protective over your eggies / embies you will become!  Good luck!  Rest well today...


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks hun will do


----------



## Honeysuckle (Aug 31, 2006)

Salsera - wishing you all the best for Friday hun. Hope you rest up in the 2ww and go on to have a BFP.  Keep us informed.


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

Good luck sofia, am thinking of you.

love
sarah
xx


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks girls for all your good wishes... got the call this am and apparently there had been 10 eggs in the end.. all were injectable and this am 8 had fertilized.. OMG so chuffed... let's hope they keep dividing and turning into embbies by tomorrow when I have my ET appt....... God willing there will be a couple to put back and maybe even some frosties...

Hope everyone is well...

xx
Sofia


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Sofia,

That is brilliant news you must be so happy, well done you and good luck for ET tomorrow, I am sure with that many embies you will also end up with some frosties which will be lovely.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Tracey, can't remember if I said your 4D pic was gorgeous?  I certainly thought it.  I bet you are so in love already - I know I am and he's not even mine!!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sofia, great news and good luck!  You will definately get to go for transfer tomorrow, I'm sure of it!  How are you feeling today?  Sore?  Bloated?


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

yes bit of both Witters   taken painkillers they gave me though.... taking it easy and just vegging infront of telly at the mo... well been on laptop for a while   might just watch a film or something and take it easy....
xx
Sofia


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good for you!  Must admit, that's all I did after transfer, I was a right Lazy Minnie!  Enjoy it whilst you can, as believe me, once you get a little 'Mini Me', you will certainly make up for it!


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Witters, thanks I am so totally in love with my little boy, I just can't wait till he is here now   Makes the UTI's (on my 3rd at the moment) and the Gestational Diabetes all worth it. Already watched the 20 minute DVD about 10 times. Looks like he is going to be a bit of a bruiser though as already 2lb 11    

Hope everyone else is doing OK

Tracey XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Myles was 2lb 11.5oz at birth (but called it 2lb 12oz (30w 3d) ) so he is doing well


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Sofia, Good luck for today, you will be officially PUPO     let us know how you get on, i will be thinking of you.

Love 
Emma.


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks Emma, not long for you now... 
Just to let you all know that everything went ok... had acupuncture session this am to get me in nice shape and relaxed... Embryologist told us that out of the 8 two didn't do very well so would be discarded, the others all did nicely and were 4cell division embies... So the best two would be put back in and the other 4 will be frosties... So now home, going to take it easy for rest of day and relax as I was told to. Let's hope they're stickies.... just planning to continue taking one day at a time till the dreaded pgcy test....
Thanks everyone for the good wishes,

xx
Sofia


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Excellent news Sofia!  How exciting!  Many sticky vibes to your embies!  I had a day 3 transfer plus the thawing and one was an 8 cell and the other a 4 cell, so your 4's sound perfect, well done to all of you!!


----------



## Honeysuckle (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi girls, just wanted to let you know, that I am now suppressed, and I have been told by the clinic today that I can start stimming from Tuesday!  So far so good, and although have felt a little down, have not killed anyone yet!  It's been a little quiet on here recently.  I hope that you are all ok?  Any good news anyone??  The clinic was certainly busy when I was there this morning!


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Nat, I was there this morning too, how early were you there, I was in from 9 until 10.

Great news that you are supressed.  I have e/c on Monday.

Emma


----------



## Honeysuckle (Aug 31, 2006)

How weird!  we got there about 10 and sat there until about 10.30.  I think they forgot us!  Oh, I wish I had met you now!!  Wow, good luck for your EC on monday then x


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Spooky, you didnt open the door for me did you?


----------



## Honeysuckle (Aug 31, 2006)

I did for someone!  Were you wearing red?  I was in a red coat, and have brown hair (looking very messy ).  If it was you, hello!!  Maybe we should all wear badges with out internet name on it   .  Let me know how EC goes.  I am hoping mine will be around the first week in March x


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, that was me, all on my lonesome as DH couldnt get away from work.

It was mad in there this morning, very busy.

Good luck with your stimming, have to say cant wait until Monday now, very uncomfortable can not get comfy at all.

Have accupuncture tomorrow, more needles   but ten no more needles for me after 9.30pm tomorrow...yeey

take care

Emma.


----------



## Honeysuckle (Aug 31, 2006)

Oh hunny, hope all goes well for you.  I tried acupuncture last time and it just was not for me.  Have a very relaxing weekend if you can and I will be thinking of you Monday x


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Hiya girls,

All the best of luck both with the stimming and the EC... Emma I love acupuncture.... good luck and hope it helps you like it does me...

xx
Sofia


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Just dropping by to say hi, I've been seeing Sue Ingamells for years now, first at PAH before she left to go to the Wessex full time, Ive only praise for them especially Sue and Frances, my surrogate is almost 8 weeks PG with Twins, so we are expecting wessex babies in 2008, it's been a long journey but Sue has got me thru cancer, hyst, OHSS, BFP and MC, then a BFN and now a BFP with bleeding and it's TWINS !!
xx


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi ladies, Just me in for a quicky.  All went well today, we got 7 little eggies, less than last time, although hopefully 7 will be my lucky number.

Feeling a little sore, but not too bad and have my Mummy here to look after me as DH has had to go away for the week.  


take care and catch up soon

love
Emma xxxx


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

That is Fab news Emma. Fingers crossed they all fertilise!

nostalgicsam - Fantastic news about the twins. I agree that Sue and Francis are brilliant.

Snic


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Emma, wow!  EC crept up quick!  Sorry I didn't wish you luck this morning...  Glad you are doing well now and have some good eggies to fertilise.  Fingers crossed for them!  Too bad DH has to go away   Glad your mum is there though.  When I had collection, DH was in Geneva the next day for a couple of days so I stayed with a friend.  I hated it, especially as I was really sick.  I should have gone in hospital sooner but was trying to put on a brave face...  Anyway, that won't happen to you!  Treat it as a good omen and funny story to tell your bundle(s) when they are older about how daddy wasn't around at conception  - you just wait for all the how? questions then! 

Nostalgicsam, welcome!  Sorry to hear of your difficult journey  Good to hear you have a positive outcome though!  I can relate to some of your hurdles - my sister had a hysterectomy at 24 following cancer, I had OHSS and now have twins   Oh, my pregnancy was filled with bleeding too, it was always a weekend and around 4 week intervals.  Very scary stuff and they never found a reason.  I hope you (or Kirsty) doesn't follow me with an early delivery too.  I'm always here if you have any questions 

Sofia, how are things today?  I had the real strong sense of smell thing early on too.


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Emma- well done, really happy for you hun , 7 yay... hope it's lucky number indeed   and I hope they all fertilize   sorry you're in a bit of pain, keep taking the tabs they gave you and take it really easy xx

Witters- got a bit h/ache this evening so dunno, feel a bit down.. just dunno... been really positive up till now...but yes the smell thing's been pretty strong (I'm quite sensitive to things like that anyway)... felt a little nauseous again this morning but it passed and hasn't been back... think this is going to be a loooong week for me...

Nostalgicsam - welcome... agree with you Sue and Frances are both great... good luck with the twins, very happy to hear good outcomes...

hi everyone else, hope you're all well...
xx
Sofia


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Emma,  I got 7 on my 2nd attempt and look at me now definately a lucky number    Hoping you get some brilliant news when  you get your call later.

Sofia - Not long to go now, strong sense of smell sounds good though     

Nostaligicsam - You have been through so much but I am so pleased that things are looking so good for you now with some twinnies on the way.

Anyway all well with me and I am in the 3rd trimester so all getting very real now! Having to seriously start thinking about birth plans and things now  

Hi Witters and everyone else I hope you are all OK.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Birth plans?  What are they?!  They just go out the window!   Seriously, do you have any ideas of what you would like?  Quick and easy obviously


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

To be honest ideally I just want to see what happens, I would love it to be a natural birth with minimal pain relief but when it actually comes down to it I will do as I am told and probably end up with as much pain relief as they will give me


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

When my little bundles arrived, it was so quick that there wasn't time for pain relief, so all I did it with was a glass of water as I was so thirsty!  When my waters broke 8 days prior, they kept recommending an epidural incase the second baby (keilidh who was breech) got in trouble.  As it was, watching her on the scanning monitor, as soon as Myles was out, she did a 180 degree flip and was on her way out!  I was so very lucky in the end.  I hope you are too!


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi,
Just me again, with a quick update, we have 4 fertilised, so fingers crossed they carry on dividing for tomorrow.

Love
Emma.


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Emma, That is great news I am so pleased, I have everything crossed for you that you have 2 lovely embies to transfer tomorrow


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Great news Emma!  Fingers crossed for transfer tomorrow!


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Great news Emma - everything crossed for some good embbies for tomorrow


----------



## Honeysuckle (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi Emma, well done on getting four fertilized!!  I hope all goes well tomorrow, I will be thinking of you.  

I started the stimming injections today. Although very emotional today, and a little uncomfortable on the left side.  I think im doing ok.  

Best of luck to everyone else xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good luck Natz!  Grow follies, grow!

Emma, I hope your 4 embies grow well and strong over night.  Good luck for transfer!  And so the 2ww begins...

Sofia, I hope you are keeping sane


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi all,

Just a quick one to say hello to everyone

good luck to emma today hope u have to lovely embies to transfer
and hope u r doing ok Sofia not long now

Hello to everyone else
take care
sarah


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Natz- good luck hun   grow follies grow...

Emma- hope you get a good transfer and lots of sticky vibes for you...

Stumpy - thanks hun, not doing too well... am bleeding.... will still test at w/e before I call Wessex...

xx
Sofia


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi all,
Gosh it was busy at the wessex this morning, 4 e/c apparently.

Well I have had 2 put back in a 4 cell and a 2 cell both graded as good.  No frosties, so 2ww, here we go.

Sofia, i am keeping everythin crossed for you, its not over yet, lots of       

Lottie, thinking of you, dfintely saw your husband, so fingers crossed.

Love to all

Emma.


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

Am thinking of you Sofia and remember to keep positive and still test.

Well done Emma, good luck for the 2 ww

Hope u r doing ok
Hello Witters, Snic, Tracey and everyone else i have forgotten sorry memory is pants lately!!

Cant stop am in the middle of having the kitchen ripped out and a new central heating system being put in !!!

Will check in later to see how everyone else is doing

love sarah


----------



## Honeysuckle (Aug 31, 2006)

Well done Emma!  Now rest up!  Stay in touch and I'm sending you lots of positive vibes for your 2ww


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Well done Emma!  Take it easy over the next two weeks - and thereafter hopefully 

Sofia 

Stumpy, cor, enjoy all the work being done!  I'm sure once it's finished it will all be worth it!


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello,

I'm new here just wondered if I could join you. I still have a way to go but we have been being tested at the Wessex for the last couple of months and have just booked our first cycle of IVF so day 19 is on the 11th March.  If anyone has any advice to offer it would be more than welcome feeling very nervous.

Broomie x


----------



## Honeysuckle (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi broomie!  Welcome to the madness.  You will find everyone so friendly on here, and so willing to help.  If you have any questions that I can help with just ask away!  On my second cycle at the mo - not feeling too bad


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Just wanted to ping on and wish all you 2wwers the best of luck and to those starting out etc.
Hi ho to everyone else. Hope you're all well.

We continue to pointlessly hope for a little natural miracle (Ha Ha!) whilst our five little frosties sit waiting expensively for us to have a huge cash windfall (also Ha Ha!). Makes me so cross, we would have qualified for free treatment but it wasn't available when we had ours and now we have Daisy we don't qualify - go figure!

Anyway - this wasn't supposed to be a rant...

Best of luck and hugs

Poll


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

emsypops said:


> Hi all,
> Gosh it was busy at the wessex this morning, 4 e/c apparently.
> 
> Well I have had 2 put back in a 4 cell and a 2 cell both graded as good. No frosties, so 2ww, here we go.
> ...


Hi Emma and all you Wessex ladies...
How are you? what's new?

I've been back to our clinic this moirning - had 2 top notch 8cell embies put back - 2ww here we go!

just popping in to see if there's any other news?

Sending love and positive vibes 
LottieG XXX


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi everyone,
Welcome broomie- am sure everyone will be happy to help with any questions you have. All the very best of luck.

Lots of luck to everyone on the 2ww... the 1st w I didn't find too bad, it was the 2nd one... anyway all the best of luck to you all.

Just to let you know that for us unfortunately our two fuzzies didn't stick.... we still have our 4 frosties but dunno when we will be able to afford the next step. For now just taking it easy, coming to terms with it and thinking of maybe taking a break, a little hol somewhere nice and hot...

Anyway that's it for now.. didn't want to dampen the spirits but had to let you know what had happened.

xx
Sofia


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sofia, so very sorry once again 

Broomie, welcome!  Only advice for you at the point where you are at at the moment is to make sure you look after yourself.  Start to increase your fluid intake as then it won't be such a difficult shock when you need to.  During treatment, they advise 2 litres of water plus 1 litre of milk.  Also make sure you have a healthy, well balanced diet.    Look forward to following your journey!

Lottie and Emma, sticky vibes for your 2ww!!  I hope you can become preggo buddies!  

Poll, you need a hug!   We too are hoping for a miracle but will be amazed if we do as I simply don't ovulate. Grrr!  We don't have any frosties left and don't want to risk another full IVF cycle due to my past history of OHSS.  Who know what or how it will happen!  Keep trying, as I will and you never know...


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

im sorry sofia sending you a big   

hello to everyone else hope you are all holding up ok

take care
love
saxx


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Sofia - I am so sorry too.

Witters thank you for your advice I tried to drink 2 litres of water today and spent half my day at work in the toilet so will need to work on that one!  When do you need to drink milk?  I have to confess I hate the stuff have not drunk a drop since they forced warm bottles of milk down my throat at school.

Frances told me last week to eat a health balanced diet but every where else I seem to read stuff about brazil nuts, pineapple juice, high protein etc i'm so confused can anyone shed any light on this for me.  So sorry for asking such boring questions.

I hope you have all had a good day.

Broomie x


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Broomie
I was told about drinking water but no one mentioned milk (although I like milk and did drink some but not that much) I didn't know about pineapple (nice) or brazil nuts (thank God - yuck! MIght have forced them down if I'd known) I just drank, rested, ate healthily etc (oh and the baby asprin dose - they told me about that for 2ww.

Poll


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I think the dietry stuff depends on your medical situation.  I was told about milk and high protein diet due to having PCOS and therefore being high risk to develop OHSS (which even though I was very good, I still got).  Best time for this is during and following stims.  They say pineapple (should be fresh apparently) juice and brazil nuts are good for implantation I believe.  I say a lot of it is in your mind and if that is what works, then it can't do any harm!


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Sofia - i echo the other ladies - big hugs and lots of pampering yourself XXX 

Broomie - how are you doing? my advice on food and stuff is to eat healthily but don't make any major changes to your diet as your body doesn't need any shocks! with regards to the milk thing - good for stimms but better for after embryo transfer (ET) - this is purely for protein intake (you are advised to a eat high protein diet help keep OHSS at bay) - you can take the milk in a shake or hot chocolate...i don't really know about the reasons behind pineapple juice and brazil nuts - but have done both - and not happy about the nuts! yuk! good luck!! 

witters - thanks for your thoughts...xxx 

me - still on the 2ww - not going too mad - yet!!!! give me another week...!!!!     

Well love and hugs to all Wessex ladies - hoping your dreams come true 

LottieG XXX


----------



## Honeysuckle (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi girls,

Sofia - I am so sorry hun.  I understand the pain.  My thoughts are with you

Lottie and Emma - how are you doing?  sendign you lots of positive thoughts!

I am over to the clinic tomorrow for my first scan whilst stimming.  Feeling a little bloated today and have backache - but hey all in a good cause.  Take care girls x


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Sofia, I am so sorry honey, I know exactly how you are feeling, sending you lots of      

Love
Emma


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Thank you girls - appreciated  
Good luck to everyone     thinking of you all.
I called clinic this am and got a follow up appt for Apr 3rd (apparently staff shortage so can't be sooner - to be honest that suits me - I have to say I feel like I have PMT at the wrong time - very odd and my body's not back to normal) apart from that seem to be doing reasonably ok... we have good and bad days is all... but together we keep strong with my lovely dh...

Anyway got to run so much work to do... take care and am rooting for you all even if I don't manage to get on here, I am thinking  of you all...
xx
Sofia


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Sofia - good luck babe                
LottieG


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello LottieG - I'm o.k getting nervous all very new to this I know I am in a slightly different situation in that I am very lucky to have an 8yr old little boy from my marriage but as my insides have fallen apart since then my new DH and I are attempting IVF.  Had my first acupuncture session last night which was very strange so just waiting on my drugs arriving now the over to the clinic next fri to get all my instructions.  Finally plucked up the courage to tell my boss what I'm doing yesterday so that at least I don' have to keep making excuses as to why i'm not at work.

Natz - good luck with your scan this morning x


----------



## Honeysuckle (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi girls.  Scan went well this morning.  I have six follies on the left and five on the right.  The right hand ones are bigger - they range from 9 -14 (millimetres I guess/?).  Womb lining looked good too the nurse said.  I can't remember how many I had last time. Although I am sure it was more than this.  Does this sound good?


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sounds perfect!  You don't want too many, so this sounds great   Well done so far!  Keep growing follies, grow!


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

broomie said:


> Hello LottieG - I'm o.k getting nervous all very new to this I know I am in a slightly different situation in that I am very lucky to have an 8yr old little boy from my marriage but as my insides have fallen apart since then my new DH and I are attempting IVF. Had my first acupuncture session last night which was very strange so just waiting on my drugs arriving now the over to the clinic next fri to get all my instructions. Finally plucked up the courage to tell my boss what I'm doing yesterday so that at least I don' have to keep making excuses as to why i'm not at work.
> 
> Natz - good luck with your scan this morning x


Hi there!
Great to hear from you - all sounds very exciting hun - it's great that you have your DS - but IVF is hard no matter what the situation so you are allowed to feel anxious and nervous just like everyone else! but you are in the right place for comfort...and support! 
The wessex ladies are lovely - the clinic is small and personal and i like it for that...
I hope and pray that you get and your DH get your dream...stay in touch!
I'm ok - on the 2ww - nearly half way - urghhhhhhhhh - nail biting i tell you!!
Hi to all Wessex ladies and lots of positive vibes!       

Take care & much love xxx


----------



## Honeysuckle (Aug 31, 2006)

Just an update for you girls.  I have had another scan this morning.  No more follies I'm afraid, although they are bigger.  In for EC on Monday!  Not sure if to be scared now or excited really.  Just a quick question, I had 18 follies  last time, although only four eggs.  So by the law of averages with less follies - would this mean even less eggs?  The nurse said that it didn't quite work like this.  any positive stories for me?  I am doing my normal worrying routine?  Love and luck to everyone else x


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Natz73 said:


> Just an update for you girls. I have had another scan this morning. No more follies I'm afraid, although they are bigger. In for EC on Monday! Not sure if to be scared now or excited really. Just a quick question, I had 18 follies last time, although only four eggs. So by the law of averages with less follies - would this mean even less eggs? The nurse said that it didn't quite work like this. any positive stories for me? I am doing my normal worrying routine? Love and luck to everyone else x


Hi sweetheart,

hum - well firstly - YES - be excited about EC on Monday! it's another step towards your BFP huni!!!! have a nice and chilled W/end - enjoy your Mothers Day tomorrow and then get set for the coming week. Remember - you only need one egg to make a baby!
and NO - the amount of follies you have this time should not be compared to other cycles - each one is different - as is each lady!

have you thought about joining the thread for people on TX for March? it means you could get some daily support from ladies in the same position as you - see what you think - if you haven't already!

The Wessex is a great clinic and you will be well looked after...stay positive angel - this is an exciting time!

Lots of love LottieG XXX


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=109418.0

i don't know if this will work - but this could be the link to the cycle buddies for Feb/March

or go to Cycle Buddies - Feb/Mar Valentines!

Lottie XXX


----------



## Honeysuckle (Aug 31, 2006)

Thank you LottieG for your really kind words.  I am such a worrier.  Just looked at your signature.  I see that you are now on your second week of the dreaded 2ww?  Best of luck for your BFP - hopefully I won't be too far behind you x


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Natz,
Every cycle is completely different even though I didn't believe the nurses. On my 1st cycle I got 15 follies but only 4 eggs so I was gutted when on my 2nd cycle I only had 8 follies. I actually got 9 eggs so you never know. Unfortunately only 1 fertilised and it was a BFN but I honestly believe you can't second guess anything when it comes to IVF!!!

Good luck
Snic


----------



## Honeysuckle (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi girls, just wanted to let you all know that it is bad news I'm afraid.  We had EC yesterday, and they got eight eggs.  Which was great.  However, had a call this morning to say that although seven had fertilized - they had all fertilized abnormally.  I have posted on Peer Support the full story, as just don't know why this happened.  Even the clinic are at a loss to explain why.  I just don't have the strength to continue, although wanted to say my goodbye's first to you all.  I know that miracles happen, maybe not for us.  Good luck to you all xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh, Natz    Very sorry to hear your news.  Thank you for coming here and letting us all know what happened.  I will go and search out your other post.  I hope you get your questions answered and if you do need our support, we are always here, wether that's tomorrow or even if it is a long time down the line.  My thoughts are with both you and DH


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi Ladies,
Just a quick update from me it was a   for me today as expected.  Not sure we have taken it in yet.  we have a follow up on 17th March and now just have to decide if we go again straight away or wait for DH to come back in November and give me a break from this whole tx lark.  I think with Dh going in June I am erring on the side of a November retry, but will wait to see what Sue says.

Good luck to you all with your tx and I will hope and pray that you all get the wonderful   you all deserve.

Lots of hugs

Emma


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh, Emma, so sorry


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Natz I am so sorry it didn't work. I know how disappointing it must have been for you not to get to ET but if this isn't your last try and you feel strong enough to go on, there are several girls on the Poor Responders thread who got zero fertilisation (for various reasons) and next go have had a few eggs fertilise and even BFP. 

Emma - Once again so sorry it didn't work. You have to wait at least 3 months before trying again so your body recovers (I wanted to go straight away on my 2nd and shortly on my 3rd cycle). Hopefully the clinic will have seen how you respond to the drugs and will know more for next time.

Snic
x


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Morning girls,

I am so sorry Natz  Big big     for you and dh - I know how devastated you will be feeling right now... We'll be here if you need any support from us at any time  

Emma- am so sorry hunni, I know how hard it is   give your body time to recover and as Snic said the clinic prefer you to wait out a few 'natural' cycles before you try again anyway  Big big    to you and dh  

xx
Sofia


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello

Natz - really sorry to hear what has happened.  Thinking of you.

Emma - I have been following your progress on cycle buddies I am so sorry things didn't work out for you this time.  I know there is nothing I can say that will make this time any easier for you but my thoughts are with you and your DH and hope it will be your turn soon  

Broomie x


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Wessex ladies,

Emma - hi babe - have posted on Jan/Feb thread - but wanted to say another Big Sorry for your news  ...it's devastating...this TX stuff is bl**dy hard work...   

Natz - same to you babe - i'm really sorry to hear about your eggs...i hope you can get some answers and that time helps heal...   

I'm still on the 2ww - although i had a neg (with a VERY feint pos line) - i am being told to wait and test on the OTD - Friday. I'm not hopeful and actually dreading testing again...but it has to be done - luckily i will be working from home so that will make it a bit easier. DH is convinced it's worked and that the feint (and i mean really feint) line means we are pg...i hope i don't let him down. I can't face it.

To all Wessex ladies:         
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Lottie, I hope that second line is much brighter on Friday. When did you test? We need to break this negative lull that we are in. It's too sad. 
[fly] Come on Little Lottie, you can stick!! [/fly]


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Lottie - keeping everything crossed for the BFP, hope it turns into a definite line         sticky vibes x millions... 
Sofia


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Witters and Sofia!
Thank you both for your lovely messages...i can only hope now.
Trying my best!

Sending lots of love XXX


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

I'm new to this thread - hope I am posting in the right place. DH and I due to start our first ICSI next week @ Wessex. 

Very excited and nervous - don't really know what to expect. Attend a FF support group locally and all the ladies are amazing supportive.

Does anyone have any advice for us, anything we should know before we start on the next leg of our journey?

Sarah xx

ps: if I'm posting in the wrong place for ICSI please can someone point me in the right direction!!!! Thanks


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi and Welcome Sarah!  You are in the right place, anything goes here that is Wessex related.  My advice is to just keep an open, yet positive mind.  Start preparing your body now if you haven't already by taking your pre-natal vitamins, getting a good, healthy, well balanced diet with plenty of fluids.  Wishing you the best of luck with this next part of your journey!


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Sarah - I am starting my first IVF treatment there next week too so I can relate to your nervous but excited feeling.  I have my day 19 appointment tomorrow but it will only be my day 15.  All my drugs arrived yesterday which was a bit of at OMG moment as I don't know where to start with any of them so I a hoping that tomorrow all will be explained.  Look forward to hearing how you are getting on.

LottieG - I am thinking of you and I hope your result turns out to be a really strong positive one tomorrow.  When I got pregnant with my son my line was so faint for days they eventually had to take my blood to decide if I was or wasn't so I will keep everything crossed for you  

Broomie x


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Lottie G - Hope your line gets much stronger over the next few days but it does sound exciting!  

Broomie and Sarah K - You are both a couple of days ahead of me but I expect our EC will be roughly the same time as I have been put on the short protocol. This means I don't have to down regulate for the 2 weeks prior to my period and start stimming approx 25th March. Let us know how your day 19 goes.

Snic
x


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Wessex ladies,
How are we today?

Sarah - welcome!! you are in good hands here!! and the Wessex is a lovely clinic - very personal and caring...Good luck with your TX babe! thinking of you XXX  

Broomie - also good luck honey - hope all is going well...thanks for your thoughtsXXX  

Snic - thanks also for your msg...sending you lots of Positive vibes too! XXX  

Me - had bad AF pains last night and during the night - had to take pain killers - so pretty sure now that AF ( ) is nearly with me...Will test tomorrow and see (if no bloods by then - sorry TMI!) but will let you lovely ladies know. Trying to keep my chin up - have got 8 frosties so all is not lost...

Lots of love LottieG XXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Lottie, hopefully you will still get that stronger line tomorrow. I tested 3 days early as I had what I thought was AF cramps _and _ bleeding and was totally in shock when the second line came up instantly! Other ladies feel they are pregnant with a 'no show' AF but only get a single line. These just go to show that nothing but a test will give you a definate answer, so fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

thanks witters - i know you are right - and tomorrow's test will tell me...i think by then i'll be glad to know either way...
will keep in touch...
lots of love XXX


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks everyone for your warm welcomes!

Our drugs have arrived today. We have just sorted them out and put them away ready for next week I have never seen so many needles! 

LottieG - wishing you lots of luck for your test tomorrow - hope you get your BFP.

Broomie - would like to know how you get on with your day 19 tommorrow. Not quite sure what to expect at this appointment.

Witters - thanks for the advice. Trying to be a bit more healthily but can't resist the chocolate! It just keeps calling me! 

Hope to get to know you all a bit better over the coming weeks.

Sarah xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sarah K said:


> Witters - thanks for the advice. Trying to be a bit more healthily but can't resist the chocolate! It just keeps calling me!


Must be something to do with Sarah's (I'm also Sarah) as it calls me all the time too! A little now and then is fine 

The day 19 appointment is pretty easy going from what I remember. They tell you what to do, when to do it, where to do it and how to do it. I can't remember if you have bloods taken? I don't think you do. If you or any of the 'newbies' need any tips on needle loading, injecting, side effects or anything else, voice out and I'm sure you'll get bombarded with ideas!


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Sarah,
Wow - it's mad when you get your drugs isn't it?!  i remember the first time we received ours - i wasn't sure whether to laugh or cry - so i did both!

Day 19 appt will talk you through your tx - how to inject etc - i had a scan too on my first cycle...it was all very easy going and painless! The Wessex team will treat you very well... 

Good luck! 

Broomie - Day 19 already! great eh! Best of luck - all the excitement starts now XXX 

Speak soon - lots of love XXXX


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Witters!
Me love choc too!
how are you? what's happening with you?
XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Fingers crossed for you today Lottie!  I bet you didn't sleep last night!

I have the dentist today, so Nanny is over to look after Myles & Keilidh.  I have a busy day lined up as I also need to go shopping and poultice Woody's (my horse) foot as he has an abcsess.  It will be so much easier to do it on my own.  Poor Myles gets all upset being trapped in the car whilst I see to Woody.  Atleast afterwards I get them out and we go for a walk looking at all the animals.  It's very handy having such access to a farm!


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Good morning Wessex ladies,
How are we
I'm in shock! I got a  this morning!!!!!!
DH & I are so relieved...it's a tough old wait ladies!
Thanks so much for your support this week - has made a tough time; easier... 
Witters - your life sounds lovely! Horse / Farm?!!!! I'm sooooo jealous! Hope the dentist went well!

Lots of love & positive vibes to you all          XXX


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh LottieG that is just the best news I am so delighted for you and your DH 

Your post about the drugs making you laugh and cry made me laugh because I did that too it was certainly a OMG moment just packed them up to take to Sue this afternoon so I can do the what on earth do I do with this stuff speech!

Luckily as I work at a hosp I have had lots of offers from very kind offers for people to stab me but think I will persevere on my own so Witters any advice however basic will be greatfully received!!!!  Hope Woody's foot is o.k.

Love

Broomie x


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Lottie- am really pleased for you and dh - Congratulations hunni    lots and lots of sticky vibes for you    

Broomie - am sure you'll be absolutely fine - I never too any of it with me and was shown exactly what to do at the appointment, they are very good and take you every step of the way and a little bit at a time- you also get plenty of stuff written down and they are available for you to call at any time if you have any doubts... am sure Sarah (witters) will give you some great pointers, she helped me a lot. All the best of luck with the journey  

bbl
xx
Sofia


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Lottie, fantastic news!! 
[fly]      Congratulations!      [/fly]

Now you will have an agonising 3 weeks to wait until your first scan. I wonder if both stuck?  You did test positive early  Keep us posted!

Broomie, good luck at your appointment! I am always here to help should you need it, so ask away and I will tell you from my experience perspective 

Sofia, how are you? Decided on a holiday?


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow Lottie, congrats on your BFP, excellent news!

Broomie - My advice is jab as fast as possible. It seems the slower you do it the more painful and more bruised you get!

Snic (Another chocolate loving Sarah   )
x


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

thanks Snic angel!  xxx

Yeah - Broomie - to be honest i found the injections quite easy going.  the first is the hardest and after that is got easy... i pinched my skin (ok - fat!) together and then eased off as i pushed the injection in...sometimes it stung and hurt - but most of the time it was pretty much painless...  

Give it a go!!! It made me feel quite important in a weird way!!  

lots of love and pma to you all XXXXX


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi Lottie and everyone else!

Lottie - I have been following your story on the Wessex thread and I am so delighted to read that you got your   this morning. It is lovely news and gives me hope that the clinic is doing it's stuff!   Please let us all know how you go over the next few weeks. 

I had my first IUI with donor sperm last week and have to test on the 15/16th March. I really like the Wessex - it's a great clinic and the staff are lovely. I hope that they work their magic for me eventually!!

Love and best wishes
Kylecatxxx


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

kylecat said:


> Hi Lottie and everyone else!
> 
> Lottie - I have been following your story on the Wessex thread and I am so delighted to read that you got your  this morning. It is lovely news and gives me hope that the clinic is doing it's stuff!  Please let us all know how you go over the next few weeks.
> 
> ...


Hi ya!
Long time!
thanks for your kind words... 
Glad to hear your tx is going well babe! All good! will be "with you" over the next week - keeping it all crossed...
GOOD LUCK        
L.O.L XXXX


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello,

thank you for all your advice. They were lovely at my appointment today and were very patient in answering all my questions and showing me how to do my injections.  They said I could inject into my thigh or tummy what do you all think works best?

Broomie x


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Lottie, have to say a big CONGRATULATIONS to you on here too

Love

Emma


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Lottie congratulations on your BFP - I'm really happy for you.

Broomie - glad your appt went well today. Although I have never injected when I start next week it will defiantly be in the tummy. Thought of doing it my in thigh just makes it even worse!

Just had a really quick read today as I'm just about to get a train upto London for the weekend. Will catch up with all the posts when I get back on Sunday.

Have a great weekend everyone.

Sarah xx


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

broomie said:


> Hello,
> 
> thank you for all your advice. They were lovely at my appointment today and were very patient in answering all my questions and showing me how to do my injections. They said I could inject into my thigh or tummy what do you all think works best?
> 
> Broomie x


Hi huni - glad it went well! they are so understanding at the Wessex - there is a lot to be said for the smaller clinics...
Hum - i never fancied thigh - so went for tummy - but i've got a lot more fat on my tummy so that's why!!! 

Hi all - L.O.L XXX


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Congratulations Lottie - so pleased for you!

As for jabs - I started in my thigh, personally couldn't bear thought of tummy - then swapped and was surprised to find it was much easier.

Poll


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Morning ladies,
Just wanted to say thank you for your lovely messages - it's really thoughtful of you...XXX      

Broomie - when's your frist jab babe? good luck / hope it went well XXX
Lottie XXX


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi all,

Hope everyone is well, just been catching up and wanted to say a Big CONGRATULATION to Lottie   

That feeling on a positive test date never goes away and that first scan is amazing, take it easy and start enjoying being pregnant!!

love 
sa
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I too did my thigh.  I did however stick with it as it worked fine for me.


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

stumpy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope everyone is well, just been catching up and wanted to say a Big CONGRATULATION to Lottie
> 
> ...


thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hope you are well? what's happening

I've been given my scan date by Sue this morning - 3 weeks! i thought i'd see them in 2 weeks...oh well. gotta try to remain sane and positive till then - hard when i know a few ladies now who have M/C'd recently...

all seems to be ok - got Thrush (sorry TMI!) and still have AF-like pains and stabbing pains! It's all a bit weird but i like knowing that something is still going on!

So ladies - who's doing what this week

Sending you lots of love and positive vibes XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Good Evening,

Thank you so much for all your help girls I start my provera tomorrow and my injections on thurs.  The idea of sticking a needle in my tummy is making me feel quite ill but will take Poll's advice that its not as bad and try but maybe start with my thigh first as its fatter!

Lottie - I know you must be worrying when I was pregnant with my son I had AF type symptoms for a few weeks and lots of stabbing pains and it was not until I saw him on the scan that I thought OMG you are in there, and that is just the best feeling in the world like Stumpy said so hang in there. 

Kylecat  - you are due to test this week aren't you how are you feeling?

I hope everyone is o.k  take care

Broomie x


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all ok.

We had our Day 19 appointment today. Went really well - feeling much happier about everything. Just take it one step at a time. Feel more confident about the injections which start on Friday.

Broomie - good luck for your injections tomorrow - let me know how you get on.

Take care,

Sarah xx


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi lovely Wessex ladies,
Just popping in to see how you are?
Sarah - glad your D19 went well hunni - on your way now! how exciting!
Broomie - will be thinking of you tomorrow - you will be fine I'm sure! All in a good cause! 
Hope the rest of you are all well and happy?
me - ok so far - got to wait ages for our first scan - but staying positive! have bad headaches now! but coping...

sending big love to you - keep in touch

Lottie XXX
These are for you!!


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Broomie - Good luck with the injections today. You will soon get used to them and become second nature!

SarahK - Good luck tomorrow with your injections. Remember do it quickly rather than slowly!

LottieG - Hope everything is still going OK and headaches aren't too bad.

Stumpy - Not too long now until you find out the flavour!

Hi to everyone else.

Sx


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello girls,

Injection went fine this morning.  My needle phobic DH was very supportive bless him and has decided his contribution to effort will be to load the syringe for me which he managed to do without passing out so that was good as he nearly keeled over at the wessex at the sight of a needle a few weeks ago but then it was heading for his arm!  I decided on the the frozen peas on the tummy routine which seemed to work ok having decided I have an equal about of fat there as on my thighs.  Getting fatter by the week doing IVF!

Lottie - does the clinic take any blood tests after you get a bfp?

Sarah - good luck with your injections too x

Hope everyone is well.

Love Broomie x


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

broomie said:


> Hello girls,
> 
> Injection went fine this morning. My needle phobic DH was very supportive bless him and has decided his contribution to effort will be to load the syringe for me which he managed to do without passing out so that was good as he nearly keeled over at the wessex at the sight of a needle a few weeks ago but then it was heading for his arm! I decided on the the frozen peas on the tummy routine which seemed to work ok having decided I have an equal about of fat there as on my thighs. Getting fatter by the week doing IVF!
> 
> ...


Hi Broomie! Well done gal!! the first is the hardest - it's gets easier from here!! 

No - i have not been offered any bloods - maybe as a private client i would have been offered (at the usual cost!) but this is the NHS! So i probably wont get any! To be honest - i've listened to other ladies (who seem to have bloods taken every other day) and i think it would cause me too much paranoia - I'm happy feeling pg and to wait for my scan now...but each to their own...

Sarah K - Good luck tomorrow huni! you'll be fine! 

Snic, Poll & Stumpy - Hello! How are you? 

Emma - you there babe? You'll be seeing Sue soon?  

Kylecat - Wow - nearly test time isn't it? How are you Keeping allllllllllllllllllllllllllll crossed for you    

Sorry if i missed anyone off today - have only read this page today...anyone else?! Good luck in what you're up to!

Sending lots of love XXX


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi girls - thankyou to Lottie and Broomie for all your good luck wishes!! hello to all the other girls too! Sorry I've not updated for a while - I normally post on the single women's thread and completely forget about posting on this one too!!

I have to do a pregancy test on saturday morning - exactly two weeks after the IUI. I don't really have any symptoms although I have a few AF type pains which makes me think that it's on it's way!

I have never been pregnant before so not sure what to expect in terms of signs. the percentage success rate for IUI at the Wessex is around 19% per cycle - however that is for all age groups and I suppose I am a little older at 36 (only just!). I have told the clinic that I would like to go straight into another cycle if this one doesn't work. As far as I know I have no fertility problems, just lack of a man so hopefully I'll get pregnant eventually although it may take quite a few tries!!

I hope that the rest of you are all well - I had a letter from the Wessex today saying that the clinic is being taken over by sue ingamells and another consultant called chantal. looks like they're going to be making a few changes for the better which is good. I really like the clinic and especially Sue the consultant and Margaret the nurse - they are both lovely!

Take care everyone  

Kylecat  xxx


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya all


Was  wondering ,  did  anyone  get  pics of  their  embreos before et?

I've only had  one  IVF  and its  been  at the wessex, but  was  shocked  when they said they 'dont  do pictures' ?

I'm doing  a FET and  have  et  on the 20th am am really hoping  they'll do pics this time .

Luv  Sue


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

What do you mean "don't do pics"? Of transfer? Didn't know you could...
Poll


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

On both my cycles we have had pictures of the embryos once they have been transfered but not a close up of the individual embryos. Both times they printed it off before I could even ask (nice to have but you can't really see anything but a tiny white spec!)
Snic


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

pollttc

Some people  get  close up pics of the divided  embreo  .  I've  sen them on peoples  posts  .

Wessex  said they didnt do actual pics , cos  the embreos  would be out of the special  chamber or  fluid or  somethign,  but they have to be able to see the enbreo through a microscope to know how  many cells it is ,  so  wondered  why they couldnt  take a pic 
of it  too ?  

snic

Yeh I got to see the spot  on the  scan pic , on the screen, where  they had  been released into the  uterus .  No offer  of a pic of it tho . And as  I said to pollttc , cant  see it  would be that hard to get a pic of the actual  embies  ?

Luv  Sue


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi W.ladies!!!

Re pics! the problem for the Wessex is that they do not have a camera at the end of the microscope - a microscopic camera can take a picture of the embies up close - which you will see other ladies have on here...

however you can ask for a picture of the point where the embies are released at transfer...
but remember to ask!!!  See mine?...the 2 tiny white lines of light is the refelcetion of light against the culture (fluid) that the embies are held in!  that's as good as it gets!!  

I asked at my transfer last month and Sue told me & DH that this is something they'd introduce once they take over the clinic...also to make Day 3 tranfers more common than a Day 2...amongst other changes for the good...

How are you all today 

Kylecat -                       for your test XXX

lots of positive vibes to you all XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

LottieG 

Thanks hon , thats  really  helpful to  know  

Anyone on prognova  and  0.25  buserelin?  I've  been  headache  free  since  reducing DR  ,  but  got  really  thick head  today ,
I  forgot to up the  tablets tue ,  So  had 3  tabs last  night instead  of  2, and will do so  every other time until I catch up  oops  lol 

Luv  sue


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi sue,
I start the short protocol shortly so don't have to DR for the 2 weeks before stimms. I will still be on 0.5 Buserilin whilst stimming though. On my first cycle I had very bad side effects throughout DR but on my 2nd cycle,none at all.
Snic
x


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey,

Snic - how did your Day 19 go today? Hope it went well.

Started injecting today.... took 20 mins this morning before we finally got there with the help of the medical ice packs the drugs were delivered with! Hope it doesn't take so long tomorrow. Had the day off today and I've slept ALL afternoon. Just relieved that the first one is over.

How is everyone else?

Sarah xx


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Sarah -   on your first Jab!!
As I said to you before it definitely gets easier. On my first cycle I numbed the area with an ice cube but on my 2nd I just jabbed and it was no more painful.

My day 19 went well. Sarah the nurse explained the diference betwen long and short protocol and I am really looking forward to it. For the first time i feel really positive. I am due on between 26th March - 29th March so will start Buserelin on day 2 of period and Puregon on day 4.

What date should your AF next be?
Sx


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello Girls

I have my second stinking cold in two weeks so much for trying to be heathy at the moment.

Hi Sue - sorry don't have any experience of all this myself but my manager got pictures of all her embies at Woking.  As I am only on day 2 of my burselin I'm not much help on the side effects either but hope you feel better soon. 

Kylecat - I have everything crossed for you are you testing tomorrow morning lots of    

Lottie - How are you feeling?  

Snic - Glad your day 19 appt went well I will need to start being a bit more positive too.  I love your ticker haven't done one of those yet will get round to at some point when my brain gets used to idea that this really is all happening to me  

Sarah - well done   cold packs sound much better than peas but they work    At least that is the first one done my second one day seemed a lot easier

Hope everyone is well 

love

Broomie x


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Snic,

AF is due 28th March ish, that is based on a average of a 5 weeks cycle over recent months. Who know when it will arrive?!!!! We're going to be very close! So glad you are feeling more positive.

Sarah xx


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

hey girls - just to let you know that I tested yesterday morning and it was a BFN. Period has arrived today and is quite painful  . Only my first go at IUI so not too surprised with the result. A little down and tearful yesterday but think that was mainly PMT. Now period has arrived I feel like a weight has been lifted. Will ring Wessex tommorrow morn and start puregon injections wed for another go at the beginning of April!! Onwards and upwards as they say!!  

Lots of love and luck for the rest of you Wessex ladies   

Kylecat xxxx


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello,

I am just recovering from yet another stinking cold for someone who is supposed to be doing everything healthy at the moment something is not working right and I'm only on day 4 of my burselin.  Speaking of which I over slept this morning and so was 2hrs late with my injection do you think that is o.k if it is just the once.  There is a discussion going on on another thread which says if you are more that 20mins late its a disaster which has got me worrying.

Kylecat - oh hun I'm sorry big  .  One of my friends has 2 children through IUI but on both it took a few goes so hopefully it won't take too long for you.  Keep us posted on what the Wessex say.

Hope everyone else is well.  Take care

Broomie x


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi ladies,

kylecat - i'm really sorry to hear your news huni - but i am sure that with such a fantastic attitude your time will come very soon...I'm keeping it crossed and keeping you on my positive thought list - take care and pamper yourself angel...    xxx

Broomie - well i'm no expert but i was never told that your had to tale your buseralin jabs at the exact same time each day - i did mine between 7am - and 9am depending if it was a week day or not...and i did ok! So please don't worry...there is a lot of scare mongering on these sites and if you really are in doubt or worried about any of your tx then call the Wessex...they know best. but in this case i'm srue you're ok! XXX

I'm doing ok - still trying to take each day as it comes - will celebrate more after week 12...but happy at the moment - what else can i do?!

Hope all you ladies are ok and sending lots of love and luck for your TX.

Lottie


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Kylecat, sorry to hear that it didn't work out for you this time   Love your positiive attitude though!  I'm sure it will happen soon for you

Photo's - I was never offered them but did see it all on screen as transfer happened.  That was wonderful enough for me!

Testing - I was a private patient and they just sait to test myself at home then ring in or send a form back to inform them of the result.  Even when pregnant, they nor the GP ever even mentioned doing a test themselves, just took my word for it.

Buserilin shots - I was told to take them at the same time each day.  I'm sure as long as it is withing a few hours though, all will be fine.  My DH loaded the meds and I injected myself.  We found it worked great that way.

Sue and Chantel taking over - best news yet!  Sue is fabulous and really knows her stuff!

Day 3 change - My embies were frozen on day 3 then thawed and transfered on the same day.  Due to DH work commitment, if OHSS hadn't crept in, we would have done a day 3 fresh transfer.  Worked for me!

 to everyone in treatment right now!


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Kylecat - Really sorry to hear about your BFN but your attitude is definitely a good one. I am also of the school of thought 'onwards and upwards' and I think it definitely helps.

Broomie - I asked this on my first cycle and was told that it doesn't have to be done exactly the same time everyday and within a couple of hours is fine. I think that you should try to do them at similar times but it is't lke the trigger shot that has to be given at exactly the right time. 

Lottie - glad you have no news. In your circumstance no news is definitely good news.

Stumpy - Good luck for your scan this week. I have all my fingers and toes crossed.

SarahK - Looks lke we will be on that park bench together after all!!

Witters, suedulux, pollttc and everyone else  

Snic x


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Snic huni!
How are you feeling then? All going ok?

How are all you other ladies? What's new?

I'm ok - same old still! as you say - no news is good news!

Sending love to you all - Good luck and Be Happy
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx
For you:


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello

Thank you so much for your reassurance made sure I injected myself on time today!

Lottie - have you got a date for your scan yet?

SarahK  - how are you getting on?

Hope everyone is having a good week before Easter I have been trying to be good and stay off chocolate but from all my healthy eating and very little exercise ( I'm normally in the gym for hours sad I know but I enjoy it!) I seem to be getting larger by the week.  Did anyone else's tummy get really bloated?

Have a good evening

Broomie x


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hello girls - thankyou very much for all your good wishes after the BFN. I rang the Wessex today and went in after work to pick up more Puregon. I start injecting again on wed and this time a slightly higher dosage. I will have 3/4 more goes at IUI and then move onto IVF. Do any of you ladies know the IVF success rates at the wessex based on the ages of 35-37? 

snic, witters, Lottieg, broomie - thanks in particular to you for your kind wishes. I hope that you are all doing well on your treatments. Lottie -when is your first scan?

Love to allxxxx
kylecat


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi ladies!
Very quick post coz at work!!
Kylcate - glad things are on the move for you again babe...        

Broomie - good gal with your jabs!!         

All other Wessex lasses! Hello and much love - what's new?

Me - scan Fri 28th March - please be ok!        

L.o.L always XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Broomie - after reading your post about injecting at the same time each day I phoned the Wessex and they said that within a few hours is fine. In the week I inject at about 6am but at the weekend it was around 8am. Hope this helps. Injections are going well but a little hormonal today. Got some good bruises coming up! I'm feeling a little bigger than normal - put a pair of trousers on for work today and I am sure they were a little tighter than last week. Have you had any effects of the down regging drugs yet?

LottieG - exciting about the scan - it's just over a week away! Hope it goes ok.

Kylecat - Good luck with your next go at IUI. As for the success rates if you look on the HFEA website they usually give details.

Sarah xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Lottie, will be counting down the days with you!!  I remember this wait being even harder than the 2WW, so thinking of you...

Broomie, yes, I did get bloated.  Much of it was from the extra fluids I was drinking, but once I was on the stims, I really started to feel it then.  I did hyper-stimulate though, so I was an exceptional case.  Remember that as well as fluid, during stimming, your ovaries grow too in order to accomidate (sp?) the extra follies.  As an example, I had 34 measurable follies in total, that is almost 3 years worth in one cycle!  When they measured my ovaries, one was 12cm, the other was 14cm, so not suprising we feel bloated.  Short answer, yes, it is perfectly normal!  Oddly enough, keeping the fluid intake up does help.  I was always told to drink 2 litres of water plus 1 litre of milk per day, with a high protein diet, especially during stimming. 

Gotta go... hi to everyone else!


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Witters,

you mention drinking extra fluid - 2 litres of water and 1 litre of milk. I'm on day 4 on down regulating. Should I be drinking that much now?

Sarah xx


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Sarah,

I hope Witters doesn't mind me butting in - but yes! i was told to drink at least 2 litres of water (in fact i anded up drinking about 4) a day - but i didn't drink the milke till stimms...the extra protein helps avoid OHSS...but i like milk so didn't find it too hard!

I got quite bloated - but other than that i used to the amount of fluids and wasn't on the loo every 5 mins like i was at the start!!  

Hope you're doing ok huni!

Love to all you Wessex ladies XXX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sarah K said:


> Hi Witters,
> 
> you mention drinking extra fluid - 2 litres of water and 1 litre of milk. I'm on day 4 on down regulating. Should I be drinking that much now?
> 
> Sarah xx


Hi Sarah

Ideally you should start drinking plenty of fluids when you start the treatment. The water is important as it helps flush drugs around your system, keeps you hydrated and helps prevent some of the side effects such as headaches....it also helps prevent OHSS and helps flush out empty follicles following EC...so keep up the fluids right the way through, even the 2ww.

The milk is for protein which helps encourage healthy eggs...skimmed or semi skimmed is higher in protein than full fat.....and organic is preferable. Milk also contains zinc, something else which is good for healthy eggs. You can get lots of protein from other food sources though.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Good Morning,

I have the day off work today yippee so going on an afternoon school trip today so trying to get lots of fluid down me now so I don't have to keep rushing to the loo later!

SarahK - Glad I'm not the only one whose trousers are getting tight.  Nearly bust into tears yesterday when one of the Mum's from school told me that they had be noticing I had put on weight and did I have any news.  But then again I ended up howling like a baby on sat night when DH told me I was on the wrong tv channel for the program I wanted to see, not like me at all I promise! felt a right wally   took me ages to stop crying!

Witters - I can't believe how large your ovaries got I bet you felt ready to burst clearly very productive!!!!

Lottie - I can't wait for your scan I work in a hosp and look after all the staff who work in maternity and every day I love seeing the look on peoples faces when they leave with their scan pictures its just so exciting I have everything crossed for you x  I know if I am lucky enough to every end up with a BFP they will take my blood straight away to check for an ectopic but as Sue keeps telling me she has never implanted an embie that has turned into an ectopic to I just hope her luck keeps going!!

Kylecat - Excellent news that you can start trying again straight away  

Snic - hope you are doing ok and eveyone else.  Have a good day!

Broomie x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sarah, I think everyone else has answered your question better that I ever could.  As said, fluid is very important throughout your treatment (and every day life anyway) so try to start building up to it now.  I was like a camel before and didn't drink nearly enough so it came as a shock to me.  It did however make me feel much better and I still drink much more now than I ever used to.  The milk is primarily for stimming, but again can be good most of the time.  I love the stuff and still drink a good litre a day.  If you have PCOS like me, it is even more important as well as a high protein diet as sufferers are more at risk of developing OHSS.  Believe me, that is something I wouldn't wish on anyone.  Talking of feeling bloated, my tummy grew 20cm in 2 days around my belly button.  Yes, I was very uncomfortable!  Atleast all this treatment is great for re-educating yourself.


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello all,

Sorry ive not been around much but i am not too sure where all the days are going, glad you all doing ok,
Kylcate Im sorry for you BFN
Lottie, cant wait to hear the news from your scan, I aggree with Witters, waiting for the scan is harder than the 2 ww !!!!
See lots of you are down regging at mo, am thinking of you and for snic and others just waiting to start!!!
Just wanted to say hello to you all and those not mentioned ablove, just thought would let you know we had our 20 week scan yesterday and i can let you know we are expecting a    Yippee, still cant believe it, all is well and they are keeping an eye on us as we are IVF and ICSI so we get scanned again in 6 weeks!!!!

Any way running late again!!

Will catch up later,
take care all

love
sarah
x


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Sarah,

That is wonderful news how exciting  

Broomie x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Many congratulations Stumpy!  Thanks so much for letting us know how your scan went.  How wonderful that you are having a girl!   Now you can really start to plan the nursary, get clothes ready and think of some names.  I must admit I was suprised to see that you are 20 weeks already, where did that time go?  Has it been quick for you?  How is all the bleeding?  Stopped hopefully now.  Any belly pics?


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Thank you for all your advice re: fluid intake. As of today I have been making sure I drink my 2 litres of water and 1 litre of milk. Thats a lot of fluid! Feeling tired today - so glad we have a long weekend comming up.

Hope you are all ok

Sarah xx


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

stumpy said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Sorry ive not been around much but i am not too sure where all the days are going, glad you all doing ok,
> Kylcate Im sorry for you BFN
> ...


YIPPPPPPPPPPPPPP CONGRATS!!! GREAT NEWS! A PINK ONE!   
Hope everyone is well - Have a great Easter
Lots & lots of love XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

I hope you have all had a good Easter. Not sure I want to see another choc for another year have been trying desperately hard to get rid of all of my sons eggs out the house so I don't eat them!

AF arrived on fri so I'm off to the wessex on Wed for my blood test to see if my system is surpressed I hope it is feel fairly grotty now so fingers crossed we can start the next stage soon.

Lottie its your scan this week how exciting!!! How are you feeling?

Stumpy - have you been out looking at lots of pink things?  One of my friends has just had a little girl and there are so many cute outfits having a boy its a real treat buying pink stuff so I ended up with 3 really girly outfits because I could not choose!

Hope everyone else is well too.  Catch up soon 

Broomie x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I hope you all had a great Easter!  We spent it round nanny and grandad's as DH was installing a new bathroom for them.  It was lovely for babe's and I but hard work for him!  Very rewarding now though as they have a shower/bath complete with steam, jets, radio, telephone, lights, even a foot massager!  It looks lovely.

Keilidh fell ill yesterday.  She went completely off her food, then her temp rose to 101.3F.  She had a suprisingly good night though dispite having me keep checking on her to take her temp and top up with calpol as and when needed.  I'm hopining it's a 24 hour thing and she'll feel better later today.

Broomie, I too hope you are all suppressed.  Will be thinking of you tomorrow.  I had to laugh at your buying for a girl post.  I absolutely love buying for Myles, we always find loads of cute little outfits, but really struggle for Keilidh.  I think half the problem though is that I hate pink.  All you see when you head to the girl section is a pink haze.  I have succummed and realise I need to buy some as that's all that's on offer really for a girl.  But I do keep it to the absolute minimum!  It is also easier now she is walking as dresses are back on the menu, when they are not walking, dresses are so inpracticle.  They hinder them when crawling or ride up into a big bunch if they're not.  Hopefully I'm the only crazy woman that hates pink though!!


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Morning Wessex Ladies,

Happy Belated chocolaty Easter!!! Yep - me too - I'm over chocolate! Not a bad thing eh!! I'm already big enough - so much for not showing till 12 weeks - I'm in maternity jeans and tops already!!

Broomie - Good luck for tomorrow huni - praying that you're well and truley surpressed babe...let us know XXX    

Me me me - i'm ok - excited and nervous about our scan on Friday - just hope all is ok...  wish it was tomorrow - then i could meet you Broomie and know my fate! This week is gonna be a long one - again!

Hope all Wessex ladies are well - keep in touch and lots of love
Lottie XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Counting down the days Lottie!  You may find that you will slim down before you get your belly.  Much of early pregnancy is bloatedness which does usually calm down before your baby bump starts forming.  I never even started to get a baby bump until I was 19-20 weeks and soooo wanted it sooner!


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya Wessex Ladies

Hope some of you remember me from last year, well I've just completed my trial natural FET cycle at the Wessex and am looking to have FET in the next couple of months.  Got a phone call from Sue yesterday to say my trial month was fine and can go ahead when I want, so have got over the first hurdle.  If you can remember, there's not much hope for my little frosties as they weren't really good enough to be frozen, as we were told at our follow-up, but now we've got them we can't just put them in the bin.  I always remember Witters telling me her brilliant story about her frosties and look how big they are now!

Catch up with you all again soon.

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Good evening 

Witters - you did make me laugh about how you just see this pink haze I know what you mean I have made a mental note to self that I must not make all my god children look like sugar plum fairies  

Lottie - I wish you were going tomorrow too your appt is way more exciting than mine! If god willing I am suppressed how long does it take for your blood test results to come back and for them to tell you to start stimming?

Nikki - Hello I will keep everything crossed for your frosties  

Have a good evening

Broomie x


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Just a quickie on the subject of pink!
I hate it just because there is sooo little choice! I walk round shops for D saying 'pinkpinkpinkpink'etc - mostly to annoy D who annoyingly seems to like it. 
Don't have intrinsic problems with the colour but it's sooo limiting and D already says 'not wearing that it's a boy one' to certain items. WHy because she's a girl should she never wear more vibrant colours - it's okay if you can afford or want to spend loads on clothes cos the more expensive ones are better but Tescos/Matalan type palces are completely stereotyped - oh and don't get me started on branded Disney TV show type stuff - not to mention ridiculous slogans.....

ANyway - looking forward to hearing about your scans and jabbing etc 
Nikki - if it's not rude (you could pm me if it is) how do you go about natural FET and how much is it? We have five frosties (been frosties since D though - does it make a difference if they've been frozen for years?) but can't afford to do whole thing - maybe if it's cheaper/easier we could think about it....

Poll


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hello again

Broomie ~ Good luck for your blood test tomorrow - hope you've DR'd OK.

Poll ~ It's not rude at all hun.  I don't think the length of time a frostie has been frozen has any impact on the quality of the embie, or affects them at all.  A natural fet cycle is £785 in total, which you have to pay before your trial month starts.  You don't need a consultation first - I just sent a letter to Sue and she phoned me to answer any questions I had.  I contacted the nurses on day 1 the month I decided to do the trial then started OPKs from day 10.  Had my surge on day 21 (normally day 16   ) and went in for a scan that day to check lining and lead follicle.  Then had to go in for bloods 9-10 days after surge (need to test progesterone 7 days after ovulation as it peaks then and indicates ovulation has occurred).  Got a phone call yesterday to say I could start my actual FET when I want as bloods were OK and showed I ovulated (even though my cycle was a bit mixed up).  You don't have any meds on a natural fet cycle, but as I had probs with progesterone and blood flow in my last pregnancy, Sue has agreed to prescribe Clexane and Gestone again.  Not sure what will happen the actual month fet happens, but will contact them day 1 of that month and expect it'll be similar to the trial month.  Good luck, whatever you decide.

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Nikki - Great to see you back on the horse (so to speak  ). Hope everything goes well for the FET. I am just about to start a short protocol at The Wessex and my AF is due any day from today.

Broomie - Good luck today. You get bloods done in the morning and a phone call in the afternoon to let you know if you have DR. Once you start stimming things move very fast.

Lottie - Not long to go now until your scan, I have my fingers crossed.

Stumpy - I am still delighted you will be having a little girl. I absolutely love pink so watch out for the cute, pink, girly stuff coming your way shortly (only half joking  )

SarahK - Great to see you yesterday. Good to catch up.

Witters, Poll and Kylecat - Hope you guys are well and enjoyed Easter.

Snic
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Nikki, ofcourse we remember you!  You know my story with FET, so I have high hopes for you!  So happy that your trial cycle worked out well.  You may find you ovulate late once again as often stress (or obsessing) can delay it.  I'm jealous that you can ovulate on your own!! 

Poll, so glad I'm not the only pink hater!  Once they hit 12-18 month clothes (which mine are just starting to touch into now) the colour choice is much better I've found.  Like you, I don't mind a nice, rich, dark pink but all this baby pink is not my thing.  We stuck to the bland, 'don't know the gender' type clothing 

I hope that a natural FET could be an option for you, it is much cheaper than a medicated cycle, but still does need pennies all the same.  How is Daisy?


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello Girls,

Well I have managed to DR o.k so just stuck my first lot of stims in as instructed, poor Sarah I made her show me how to use the pen 3 times she must think I'm as thick as can be but she was very patient as always with me. I am booked in for my scans wed and fri next week oh god getting nervous now!!!!  I see what you mean snic by things starting to move fast now.  How much time did everyone rest for after EC and ET not sure how much leave to ask for at work I just keep avoiding the question at the moment of when I'm going on holiday  

Hope you are all having a good day x

Broomie x


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Broomie,
Well done on Down Regging, exciting stuff! I would definitely take between EC and ET off as you may not feel so great and you can't do anything for 24hrs anyways becasue of the sedative. Alot of girls take the 2WW off (I do very little). Personally I think do whatever you can to take your mind off it (well try to anyway). The clinic says to carry on as usual but I know the Zita West book says rest up for a few days after ET. 

Well my AF has just started so start buserelin on Friday and Puregon on Sunday. Can't believe how short the Short Cycle really is!!!

Snic
x


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

hi ya ladies  

Wow  feels like ages  since I posted on here  !

On 2ww  test  4th april  .  

Anyone  fancy  getting together on chat one  evening ?  I'm on there loads  anyway,  but  we  could 

go to a side room and have a  natta?  

If you've not been in chat before just  PM  me and I'll meet ya in there, or help ya  get onto  chat 

Luv  Sue


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Wow so much chatting on her at the moment it is great to see it again it went so quiet a while ago, anyway I am sorry I have been AWOL but with only a week left at work before my maternity starts it has been totally manic and also been a bit poorly as well.  Hopefully once my maternity starts I will be a bit better.

Sue - I had not realised you were back on the dreaded 2WW, I have everything crossed for you that this will be your time hun.  Also we have got another bunny meet coming up in May (31st) Michaela can not make it but as an honoury bunny you are obviously invited  

Snic - Hi hun, oh you are doing short protocol this time wow that will go so quick, good luck with all your jabs and this cycle.

Broomie - Not sure if we have chatted before, sorry I have been useless recently but please to see you are DR ok and have started stimming, good luck with it all.  I must admit on both my treatments I got signed off work for 2 weeks from EC but then with a stressfull job I just not want to waorry about that as well as the 2WW.

Nikki - Hiya Hun great to hear from you again and that you are giving your little embies a go, I really hope this time is for you, I have got everything crossed for you.

Witters - I hope Keilidh has fully recoved now, sounds as if you all had a great time over Easter although sounds as if it was not much of a break for your DH.

Poll - How are you doing, I am also very anti pink but at least I don't have to worry about that  

Lottie - Hope your scan goes well for you tomorrow, I look forward to hearing how it all goes.

Sarah - Wow a little girl what brilliant news, I can not believe how quickly you got to this stage seems only a few weeks OK you got your BFP.

Sorry if I have missed anyone out, just trying to catch up with you and there are so many on here now.  Anyway all is good with me, my little boy is now fully engaged which makes walking around a bit uncomfortable but my MW does not seem to concerned that he will be here too early.  I am managing to keep the Gestational Diabetes under control by diet and I have even been losing weight which is nice although a little unexpected so it is just the waiting game now.

Tracey XXX


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Girls 

Sorry just a quick visit today

Sue - hope your 2ww goes quickly will keep everything crossed for you.

Tracey - lovely to meet you! I can just about remember the feeling of not finding it comfortable to walk even though my little boy is 8 think it was about the same time I was dying with indigestion too!

Lottie - Just in case I am not back on here before tomorrow I will be thinking of you and wishing you all the luck in the world for your scan tomorrow            

Hello to everyone I've missed take care

Broomie x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Lottie, best of luck at your scan!!!

Tracey, wow, nearly there!  I remember that stage too.  Well, I remember being 6cm dialated and on bedrest and they took me to get scanned to check all was ok and they couldn't even see Myles' head, let alone measure it.  It was strange to see a headless baby!!  Especially seeing Keilidh doing sommersaults on top as she now had gained more space!  Glad you have finished work, as you say, hopefully you can enjoy a healthy finale to your pregnancy.  Cherish these last few weeks, you will certainly miss it afterwards!

Broomie, I took time off in my 2ww, I think I took most of it off, if not all of it.  I would have been happy going back the second week as my job was pretty relaxed anyway, but as DH's my boss, he ordered me to take the time off!!  We were in a very lucky position though.  My advice is to do whatever you feel most comfortable with.  If you would find laying in bed for 2 weeks would give you the best chance, then do it.  If you feel getting on with normal day to day life better for your mind, then do it.  As long as you avoid heavy (any if possible) lifting, you really can't do anything wrong.  What is meant to be will be (un)fortunately.

Sue, best of luck this 2ww!!  How are you feeling?  I would love to come and chat but evenings are difficult for me due to bed time then it's time for DH and I to start cooking and eating.  I hope you find someone who is able to keep your mind off things though

Snic, I am always suprised how peoples short protocol cycles always are.  Not long to wait now!

Gotta go, babe's have just woken up...


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello,

Lottie are you o.k hun?

I have been out to buy some baggier trousers today just in case I start expanding with all this stimming.  Feel a lot better that I did doing the DR I have had 4 injections now when should you start to feel if they are doing anything?

Broomie x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Broomie, glad that you have invested in some comfy clothes, it will make all the difference.  I can't remember when I first felt anything, but I certainly did towards the end.  I felt (and looked) extremely bloated and just felt lots of activity going on in the ovary area.  Some don't really notice much, so try not to get too concerned.  I never ovulate on my own and so to suddenly develop 34+ follicles, I was bound to feel something   I do remember really looking forward to collection to ease the pressure I as feeling, but I did go on to develop OHSS badly, so I don't think that happens in all cases.

Lottie, please post, I'm beginning to worry


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Short post coming up!

Lottie - Any News

SarahK - Have you Down Regged?

Sx


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

HELLO LOVELY LADIES!!!
I'm so sorry for not being here for a few days...have been really busy at work and finding the evenings are made of eat and sleep time only!
Wow- so much news!! i've tried to read all but am at work now so it's not easy - have to keep hiding the page when someone walks past!!!

Me: all ok at the scan (thanks for all your lovely comments - means sooooooooooooo much) - One tiny little amazing heartbeat - very small!!! I am not as far as i thought i was (? couldn;t work it out) and i hav a due date of Nov 16th...7+1 pg.

Soooooo - you all have a lot going on!

Broomie - well done angel! all good so far - how are you feeling? I was really bloated by stimms - i loved my loose clothes!!      xxx PS - i took time off between EC & ET - and then a week after ET too...just to chill out more than anything...
Witters - Hi hun - I'm so sorry for worrying you! How are you? the family? what's new?  xxx
Veitchy - Hi there! thanks for your msg - wow - you are soooo close! Hope you're feeling well and that all goes smoothly...sure it will. Lots of     for you XXX
Sue - Hi again babe - GOOD LUCK for Fri angel - have all crossed for you...        
Snic- Hi lovely! Wow - sounds like it's all going really well and quickly!! Good luck huni - praying for you XXXXXXXX    
Poll - Hi there hun - how are things? did you make any further enquiries about FET?
Treacle - Hello! Good luck with your cycle huni - you are in the best hands!! Sending you lots of    

I hope i have not missed anyone - Sorry again for not being about...beena weird few weeks to be honest! The worrying doesn't stop does it!!!

Glad to hear your news and feel lucky to have you guys around!

Take care all and Good luck!!

L.O.L
Lottie XXXXXXX


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Lottie,  Congratulations what fantastic news, wishing you all the nest for the next 8 months.  I am afraid the worrying never goes away I still worry now and I guess when my little man arrives the worrying starts all over again   

Tracey XXX


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

thanks huni!!
and yep - the worrying just gets bigger!
Very best to you and your little lad! 
Let us know how you get on over the next few weeks!
L.O.L XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Great news Lottie!  So relieved all is well with you and your little bean!!


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Witters said:


> Great news Lottie! So relieved all is well with you and your little bean!!


Big kisses - thank you XXX
(hope little one's are well)


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh Lottie I have just got in form work boy am I glad to see your post was getting so worried about you what fabulous news i am so so pleased for you both  

Hope everyone else is well today I'm totally shattered ended up telling far too many people about the IVF because I am running out of excuses as to why I may or may not be at work soon.  If my scans go o.k on wed and fri when do you think Sue will do the EC? No one has mentioned any dates yet so I have cleared my diary at work for the next 2 weeks.

Tracey - my little man is 8 and I still worry all the time so think of it as just the start it is good training for when your little man arrives!!!

Off to crash on the sofa before I eat some more protein if I see many more eggs think I am going to be sick soon!

Take care lol

Broomie x


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

hey girls!! 

Lottie - excellent news about the scan - really pleased for you  

Broomie - good luck with egg collection!

hello and good luck to everyone else   

I was at the wessex today for my second IUI. everything went according to plan - test date 14th April  

Love
Kylecatxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Kylecat, positive thoughts for this 2WW!!

Broomie, I had a scan and blood test on CD12, another blood test CD15, then HCG trigger CD16 (got my first ever bfp CD17  from the trigger obviously, but still fun  ) and then retrieval was CD18.  I didn't have transfer as I was in hospital with OHSS, but that would have been CD 20/21.  Hope that helps!  Sorry that you had to tell work colleagues, but atleast you won't have to lie any more.  I just hope they respect your space for you


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi all,

CONGRATS LOTTIE !!  but you are right the worry doesnt stop!!!

Good luck kylecat

I have my fingers crossed for your ec broomie

Hi Tracey, I know where does all the time go!!  I will be 24 weeks next week  eeks glad to see you are doing well.

Hi Witters, thank you for your messages, I am doing fine no more bleeding thank goodness, just have the dreaded pelvic pains now but i dont care am just so relieved and feel so priviledged to be pregnant.

Hi Snic, you know im always thinking of you hun, give me a call and we can do coffee!!


Hi to everyone else, eli g, sarah, sue, nikki, poll and treacle  im sure ive forgotten someone so i apologize now and say hello!!

Take care everyone, i am just awaiting my next appointment at 28 weeks ang just plodding on keeping everything crossed that baby is doing alright !!

love 
sarah
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sarah, I was always so greatful when I reached 24 weeks as I knew that the survival rate outside the womb increases from then onwards.  Little did I realise that I only had 5 more weeks before my waters broke!  Even then, it was amazing at how calm both my hubby and myself were.  I think it was just all so surreal.  Which hospital are you under?  I was at the Royal Hants and they were totally fab!


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Witters, I will be under Poole Hospital and they have been excellent so far, I have heard good and bad things about the hospital, but am keeping an open mind,  as I say been good so far so cant complain!!
xx


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Broomie - glad everything is going well for you so far. I'm a week behind you at the moment as AF decided to take her time! Started stimms today. Have scans booked next Wed and Fri. Hope your scan goes ok tomorrow. I have also invested in some comfy clothes - have you had to use yours yet?

Stumpy - a good friend of mine had her first baby at Poole in Oct - no complaints from what I remember.

Kylecat - keeping my fingers crossed for you. Keep yourself busy but relax!

Lottie G - glad your scan went ok.

Snic - hope things are going ok for you so far.

Hi to everyone else.

Take care 

Sarah xx


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Good morning girls

Sarah - Hello oh not far behind me then I am currently welded into my jeans and can hardly breath!!!! Just seen Sue and it would appear I have grown 20 follicles some big about 10 the others smaller which she said explains why I feel so bloated she said I will definitely need my big trousers by next week.  Back for next scan on fri but she thinks she may be egg collecting on Mon oh god I'm dreading that bit does it hurt lots? 

Kylecat - glad everything went well take care of yourself will be thinking of you.

Stumpy - I work at Winchester hospital and look after all the maternity staff amongst many others and they tell me Poole is good so you should be in safe hands.

Lottie - how are you feeling?

Sue - how are you doing?

Snic - my long protocol seems to be flying by how are you getting on on the short one?

Tracey - hello hope you are well.

Sorry if I have missed anyone.  Take care lol

Broomie x


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi ladies,
Just popping in...got a nasty cold and there is nothing i can take!! boo! but happy!

Klyecat - Hi angel! - wow - Good luck!! Keeping it all crossed...try to remain calm, keep yourself occupied and remember we are here if you need to rant!! we all know how the 2ww can be...here's to your BFP!! Ms Pupo!! XXX
       

I was born at Poole Gen - and I seem to be ok! no comments please! XXX    One of the nurses at the Wessex is a part-time midwife at Poole gen - i think she's one of the Sarahs - wears glasses and always is ready to fully explain everything...she's really sweet...

Broomie - had typed another msg then just seen yours!! CONGRATS BABE! Girl done good!! Wow! You most certainly will be in your big pants next week!!! Good luck for Friday...EC - hummm I didn't feel a thing! i was out of it! i must admit i had some pain afterwards - but you can take paracetamol - use a hotwater bottle and chill out on the sofa - you deserve it!! the team at Wessex are so lovely - i felt very well looked after and only went home when ready to...but saying that - i have read lots of threads on here from ladies who had no pain at all - during or after...we're all different - but  really i would not worry - just look forward to it!! It's exciting babe!! you are nearly there and EC is the most important bit! your eggs and the swimmers get their chance to do their bit then!!            

Sarah K - Good luck on stimms babe - hope you feel ok and that you get to EC soon!!!     


Gotta fly - but thinking of you all - sorry for the short personals...always here for you!

L.O.L. XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Broomie - Well done you all sounds great and EC Monday it will be here before you know it.  On both my EC I actually woke up towards the end and was aware of what was going on and chatting to the nurses and doctor, I think with sedation this is rare but even then I was never in any pain or discomfort so don't worry you will be fine.

Lottie - Get used to colds, I have had one after the other throughout my pregnancy and needed 6 lots of anti-biotics for chest infections and UTI's I have never been so ill in my live, seems so unfair when you can't take anything   But all worth it.

Tracey XXX


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

SarahK -  Hope stimming is going well.

Kylecat - Fingers crossed for the 14th April

Stumpy - If I get to my 2WW coffee would be great. I am just taking a day at a time and trying not to think too much about what is happening.

Lottie - Fabulous news everything is going OK. Just rest up and take care.

Sue - Only two more days to go. Are you nervous??

Broomie  - Eggcelent news! You have a big crop there!

Hi to Witters and Tracey.

My Short Protocol is flying by. So far so good. 

Snic
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Broomie, sounds like you are responding well to the meds, well done!  Keep up those fluids!  As for retrival, initially I was awake and felt pressure.  It didn't really hurt but I could feel pushing and prodding.  It was all worth it to hear '1 egg' 'second egg' third egg' and then I drifted off into a deep sleep.  I knew nothing then until I woke in the recovery area to a nurse trying to rouse me.  The rest of that day, I felt fine.  Just the standard side effects from an anesthetc.  The next day onwards I felt terrible, but won't go into that   

As it looks like you are responding pretty well, please make sure that you look after yourself and tell them about anything you are unsure of.  Having so many follicles could lead to OHSS, so it's best to speak up before it spirals out of control.  It sounds like they are pleased with you though so I'm sure you will be fine.  Just be aware of it, that's all.   If you'd like any further info about it, I'm willing to share, but don't wish to scare you unnecesarily 

Snic, glad things are going well so far, long may it continue!

Tracey, I didn't relise you have been so ill    Not long now!

Lottie, I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Watch ya  ladies 

Sorry I've not been on much, had my  mum staying  for  3 days . Its been great , but  hoping for a decent lights sleep tonight , 
just  couldnt  get to  sleep  since  she's been here  odd eh?

Big hugs  to you all  .

Hope to catch up  with  everyones posts  soon  

luv  sue


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies...............

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135459.0

N x


----------

